# Geranium (Storchschnabel)



## ina1912 (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Heute möchte ich Euch eine meiner Lieblingsstauden vorstellen: das Geranium. Sie ist wohl eine der meistunterschätzten und dabei eine der am vielseitigsten verwendbaren Gartenstauden. In vielen Gegenden der Welt wurde sie in verschiedenen Unter-Arten entdeckt, sie hat sich an die unterschiedlichsten und unwirtlichsten Standorte angepasst. Schon seit über 100 Jahren gezüchtet und in herkömmlichen Sorten in so gut wie jedem Garten zu finden,  war sie wohl bis in die 80er Jahre als eher unspektakulär, gewöhnlich und spießig verschrien. Seit dem erlebt sie aber durch neue aufregende Züchtungen einen Boom. Insbesondere die Engländer betreiben mittlerweile einen regelrechten Wettbewerb um sie. Einer war seiner Zeit weit voraus: der berühmte Karl Förster.
In meinem Garten, den ich seit 1999 bewirtschafte, fanden sich in den Anfangsjahren ebenso wie bei den meisten Gärten die herkömmlichen und weit verbreiteten Sorten als Spenden zum Aufbau ein. Auch ich fand sie damals nicht so spannend und schätzte sie nicht sehr, eher nur als Füllpflanze. Bis ich über die Jahre mitbekam, dass  prunkvolle hohe Stauden hier nichts werden und die Storchschnäbel die fast einzigen sind, die unter den hiesigen schwierigen Bedingungen wachsen mögen: viel Schatten, auch Regenschatten sprich Trockenheit, aber auch sehr feuchte Ecken, wo Wind und Sonne nicht hinkommen, saurer Boden mit hohem Lehmanteil, der bei Nässe alles wegfaulen lässt und bei Trockenheit so steinhart wird, dass keine Wurzel eine Chance hat. Und die trotzdem dankbar blüht und Farbe in die dunklen Gartenecken bringt; rupft man die abgeblühten Triebe aus, dann neigen die verschiedenen Sorten meist zum Remontieren und belohnen einen mit einer Nachblüte bis in den späten Herbst. Hinzu kam, dass ich über die Jahre auch feststellte, dass Rosen hier gut gehen und der __ Storchschnabel als Hofstaat-Pflanze der ideale Rosenbegleiter ist und wunderbare Blühwölkchen unter den Rosen verbreitet, wenn __ Rittersporn, __ Lavendel & Co. nichts werden. Von da an fing ich an, bei Gartenschauen und in Parks auf die Storchschnäbel zu achten und aufmerksam zu werden, die - ohne dass ich es früher bemerkt hätte - in fast jeder Grünanlage in irgendeiner Form vertreten sind. Um mich inspirieren zu lassen,  besuche ich häufiger den berühmten Senkgarten Karl Försters in Potsdam-Bornim, dort stehen viele Sorten, fein säuberlich beschildert, die man sich in Ruhe in ihrer Schönheit begucken kann, wie sie denn aussehen, wenn man nicht nur einen Ableger hat, sondern wenn sie einen ganzen Teppich unter Bäumen geschlossen haben. Und praktischerweise kann man sich die Namen der Züchtungen aufschreiben und direkt nebenan in der gut sortierten Staudengärtnerei aus unzähligen Sorten aus dem Geranium-Gang aussuchen. 
Guggst Du hier:
https://www.foerster-stauden.de/Foerster Garten


 Insgesamt gibt es wohl um die 400 Sorten. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich angefangen,  neue Sorten hinzuzukaufen, auch dieses Jahr wanderten etliche in meinen Einkaufswagen. Inzwischen habe ich 31 verschiedene. Nicht alles Züchtungen, sondern auch ihre urprünglichen Formen aus aller Herren Länder. Und sie alle blühen hier und breiten sich aus! Klickt auf das Album:
[album=medium]2324[/album]


Wie Ihr seht, hat mich die Sammelwut gepackt!  Für die schattigen Bereiche gibt es wohl die meisten Sorten, aber der Gärtner mit sonnigen und trockenen Bereichen muss auch nicht auf sie verzichten, auch dafür gibts sehr sehr schöne Züchtungen! Eigentlich gibts die für jede Art von Standort,  sogar welche, die hohen Wurzeldruck unter Gehölzen vertragen.  Man muss sich nur etwas mit den Beschreibungen auseinandersetzen. Hier habe ich für den Interessierten ein paar Links von Händlern, die darauf spezialisiert sind und wo teilweise auch beschrieben ist, aus welchen Wildformen sie gekreuzt wurden, wer also ihre Eltern sind:

http://www.allgaeustauden.de/Staude....html?MODsid=d7b08052f8377e956efb63febb1c290f

http://www.pflanzenversand-gaissmay...4739ba3f575ab02f042470034&sort=&s=50&limit=50

http://stauden-eskuche.de/epages/b4...tion=View&ObjectID=4488036&PageSize=50&Page=2

http://www.plant-world-seeds.com/store/flower_seed_categories/GERANIUM_SEEDS

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich Euch ein wenig von meiner Begeisterung abgeben konnte, und wenn Ihr Eure Storchschnabel-Bilder auch hier postet! Vielleicht können wir auch eine Tauschaktion starten....
Bis dann liebe Grüße Ina


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ina,
Deine Begeisterung zum __ Storchschnabel kann ich nachvollziehen. Bei uns wachsen auch einige Sorten. Die letzten Zukäufe (ein weiße und eine eher violette "pratensis") habe ich noch gar nicht abgelichtet. Ich gebe aber auch den "Originalen" gern eine Chance (so dem kleinen, "pussillum"; den man ein wenig im Zaum halten muß, als auch dem Ruprechtsstorchschnabel, der sehr gut Schatten verträgt).


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juni 2016)

Hier noch ein paar Beispiele:


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo Rolf!
Schön, dass du diese Begeisterung teilst! Da bin ich gespannt auf Deine nächsten Fotos, die Du erwähntest! Die ganz linke ist doch ein Blutstorchschnabel,  die sieht sehr blau aus, oder liegt das am Licht? Von dem gibts nur einige wenige Sorten, einen blauen hab ich auf den Internetseiten noch nicht entdeckt...wenn der also wirklich blau ist, werd ich wohl auf die suche nach ihm gehen!
Lg ina


----------



## Lyliana (21. Juni 2016)

Ich hab den stinkigen.
Grad kein Foto zur Hand.

Der kam von alleine. Und breitet sich am Teich aus. Hat es mittlerweile von der einen Teichseite auf die andere geschafft. 
Maybe mim Floß

Nächstes mal gibt's Foto


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ina,
den ganz linken haben wir im Gartencenter gekauft, und der sieht auch eher violett aus - ein Grund, mehr Fotos zu schießen . Eigentlich verdrehe ich die Farben in meinen Fotos nicht . Der mittlere ist ein "Balkan-__ Storchschnabel", und der rechte ein Wiesenstorchschnabel ("Johnson blue").
Hallo Mandy,
den "stinkigen" hast Du doch schon uns in Deinem Teich-thread gezeigt - auch wenn er nur kleine Blüten hat, finde ich ihn ganz nett mit seinem Rotviolett.


Lyliana schrieb:


> Und ein riesen stinkender Storchschnabel.


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo Rolf!



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Eigentlich verdrehe ich die Farben in meinen Fotos nicht


Nee, natürlich nicht!  Hab selbst die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Rot- und Blautöne beim Fotografieren schon im Display total anders aussehen als in Natur.  Es kommt immer sehr auf das Licht an, Sonne schluckt die Farbe, Schatten mach oft auch blass, es gibt nur wenige Momente, in denen die Farbe fast originalgetreu abgebildet wird. Meist helfe ich mit Helligkeit rausnehmen bzw abdunkeln nach, bis das Bild so aussieht wie die echte Blüte.. also jedenfalls bin ich ja beruhigt, dass Dein __ Storchschnabel pink ist und ich nicht nach einem suchen muss, der in noch keiner Liste aufgetaucht ist 

lg ina


----------



## Lyliana (22. Juni 2016)

@RKurzhals  das hab ich in später Stunde total vergessen ..... sorry


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2016)

Hi, ich habe im gesamten Garten überall irgendwo den Rosafarbenen
  
dann noch 2 x im Vorgarten den Höheren in lila


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Juni 2016)

moin zusammen,
moin Ina,
wir haben auch ein paar Storchschnäbel 
Sie sind so herrlich unkompliziert, eignen sich prima als Unterpflanzung
und wenn sie blühen, schauen sie total genial aus!


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf!
> 
> 
> Nee, natürlich nicht!  Hab selbst die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Rot- und Blautöne beim Fotografieren schon im Display total anders aussehen als in Natur.  Es kommt immer sehr auf das Licht an, Sonne schluckt die Farbe, Schatten mach oft auch blass, es gibt nur wenige Momente, in denen die Farbe fast originalgetreu abgebildet wird. Meist helfe ich mit Helligkeit rausnehmen bzw abdunkeln nach, bis das Bild so aussieht wie die echte Blüte.. also jedenfalls bin ich ja beruhigt, dass Dein __ Storchschnabel pink ist und ich nicht nach einem suchen muss, der in noch keiner Liste aufgetaucht ist
> ...



Ein Weißabgleich in der Kamera könnte helfen .

Ich weiß, Ina, du fotografierst mit dem Smartphone, was nicht abwertend gemeint ist, vielleicht kann es ja auch dein Smartphone. Von Sonne auf Wolken, Hausschatten, Glühlampenlicht oder Blitz verstellen. Manche können auch noch die Kelvin (= Farbtemperatur) verstellen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2016)

Ganz vergessen ...

Schon einmal gezeigt





Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo Helmut!  
Den hattest Du schonmal gezeigt und meintest, dass wäre eine Wildform. Hast Du zufällig den lateinischen Namen? Ich finde den nämlich sehr sehr hübsch!

Lg ina


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ina,
ich bin heute noch mal durch den Garten, das mit der Farbe hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen. Tatsächlich habe ich leichte Variationen in der Blütenfarbe beim Blutstorchschnabel gefunden, das sind durchweg selbst ausgesäte Pflanzen. Ich hab' keine Ahnung, ob die blauen und rosa Storchschnäbel in der Nachbarschaft da mitschuldig sein können. Leider ist die "__ Storchschnabel-Zeit" bei mir schon vorbei, so hab' ich nur noch ein bißchen "stinkigen"  erwischt.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2016)

Servus Ina



ina1912 schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut!
> Den hattest Du schonmal gezeigt und meintest, dass wäre eine Wildform. Hast Du zufällig den lateinischen Namen? Ich finde den nämlich sehr sehr hübsch!
> 
> Lg ina



Leider habe ich keinen lateinischen Namen. Ich weiß nur das wir diese Pflanze nicht ausgepflanzt haben und sie kommt alle Jahre wieder, aber nie am selben Platz, aber in vermehrter Anzahl. Er dürfte nur einjährig sein. Sein Lichtspektrum geht von voller Sonne bis in den Hausschatten. Tiefer Schatten dürfte nicht sein Lebensraum sein.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (23. Juni 2016)

Halo Rolf! Der zwergstorchschnabel ist der ganz links,  oder? Dass der mittlere Blutstorchschnabel rosa ist und Du den garnicht so gekauft hast, finde ich ja erstaunlich. Auf jeden Fall sehr hübsch! 

Hallo Helmut! 
Vielleicht könnte es G. Pyrenaicum sein, das hat ähnliche Blätter, auch kleine lila Blüten und ist einjährig.

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (23. Juni 2016)

Hier kann man sich auch noch eine Auswahl ansehen:
https://www.baumschule-horstmann.de...5880EF389E27CED3635E6D29428C8C?text=Geranium*

 Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ina
so wie es Dir mit den Geraniumpflanzen geht, so geht's mir mit den Mohnblumen, aber das wäre dann ein neuer Thread.
Nur ein paar Bilder, ich finde den so hübsch und es gibt auch so viele Sorten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## bekamax (27. Juni 2016)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo Ina
> so wie es Dir mit den Geraniumpflanzen geht, so geht's mir mit den Mohnblumen, aber das wäre dann ein neuer Thread.



hi,
das ist eine SUPER -Idee! Natürlich auch für eure anderen Lieblings-Stauden!

Ich werde sicher in den nächsten Wochen Storchenschnabel kaufen! Bin jetzt schon begeistert!

GlG Karin


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo Karin! Hoffentlich findest Du noch ein paar blühende Exemplare, sonst musst Du nach Foto aussuchen. Die Hauptblütezeit ist fast vorbei, und die Nachblüte gibts erst im Spätsommer, aber nur wenn sie ordentlich ausgeputzt wurden.
Lg ina


----------



## bekamax (27. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Info, Ina. Hier blühen die wilden Formen gerade wie wild. 

Aber wenns heuer nicht mehr klappen sollte, dann reservier ich ihnen ein paar schöne Plätze, neue Beete sind nämlich gerade in Arbeit.

Übrigens: die Wildform wächst hier auch IM Teich!
LG
Karin


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juni 2016)

Im Teich! ? Zeig mal!

Mit den Beeten ist es immer so ne Sache, wenns die Pflanzen gibt, hab ich immer grad keinen Platz.  Dafür hab ich zb letzten Herbst ein leergemachtes Erdbeerbeet im schatten als Zwischenparkplatz zum Überwintern genutzt, da konnte ich dieses Frühjahr gleich schauen, wie sich welche Sorte Geranium breit gemacht hat oder ob sie eher zierlich sind und einen exponierten Standort brauchen, wo ich sie im Blick habe.

Lg ina


----------



## bekamax (27. Juni 2016)

Eigentlich stelle ich nie Fotos ein.

Aber er blüht pink, und im Teich stehende Pflanzen haben z.T. knallrote Stängel, und teilweise auch untere Blätter. Das ist bei unserem wilden __ Blutweiderich auch so.

LG Karin


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juni 2016)

Hm da weiß ich jetzt nicht, welcher das sein könnte. .. hast Du mal bei meinen Bildern geschaut, ob er dabei ist? 
Lg ina


----------



## bekamax (27. Juni 2016)

Hab mal ein bisserl gesucht. Es scheint der stinkende Storchenschnabel zu sein.

http://www.welterbe-klostermedizin....el-geranium-robertianum-l-familie-geraniaceae

Allerdings sind die Blüten richtig pink.

Wenn du magst kann ich dir ja Samen des weststeirischen stinkenden Storchenschnabels schicken .


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juni 2016)

Also den stinkenden gibts hier auch, aber richtig pinke blüten hat er nicht, eher ein blaustichiges Rosa... das wär ja mal ein Experiment wert! Danke fürs Nachschauen und für das Angebot! 
Lg ina


----------



## Limnos (27. Juni 2016)

Hi

Ich habe im Garten folgende Geranium-Wildformen: Geranium phaeum (4), Geranium pratense (5), Geranium silvaticum (8), Geranium robertianum (6), alle einheimisch, sowie Geranium renardii (1), Geranium himalayense (2). Hin und wieder erscheint auch mal Geranium rotundifolium. (7). Zuchtformen habe ich keine!

               

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juni 2016)

Wolfgang,  die si d ja wunderhübsch! Am schönsten finde ich den G. Phaeum,  den habe ich als Züchtung, Blüte sieht genauso aus, nur mit braunem streifen auf dem Blatt. Bei Deinem letzten bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, der sieht eher vom Blatt aus wie ein G. Nodosum... das sylvaticum bat doch mehrgliedrigere Blätter, oder?
Lg ina


----------



## Limnos (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ina

Du könntest mit G. nodosum Recht haben. Ich kannte diese Art bisher nicht, da sie nicht zur einheimischen Flora gehört. Keine Ahnung woher ich das habe.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo Wolfgang!
Hm so genau sagt Tante Gockel auch nichts über die Verbreitung,  soll Mittel- und Südeuropa sein. In der Schweiz ist sie jedenfalls eine heimische Sorte. Ich finde aber jedenfalls sieht sie aus wie eine einheimische  und nicht so exotisch, so dass sie in einem naturnah angelegten Garten zumindest eine gute Figur macht. Bei mir steht sie seit Mai unter einer großen Tanne im Trockenen und mit zusätzlichem Wurzeldruck einer kleinen Zuckerhutfichte. Sie  blüht zwar nicht reich aber dauernd, und sieht aus, als hätte sie schon immer da gestanden. Sie ist m.W.n. eine der am meisten wurzeldruckverträglichen Geraniumsorten. Also schmeiß sie bei Dir nicht gleich raus, weil sie nicht in Deiner Gegend heimisch ist. bitte....!

Ich bin auf G. Nodosum übrigens in der Förster Staudengärtnerei gestoßen,  die haben dort zwar ziemlich viele Züchtungen, Du kannst aber eben auch die Wildformen aus vielen Ecken der Welt dort erwerben. Sie gefiel mir so gut, sie musste mit, denn ich wusste schon genau, dass sie für den erwähnten Platz bestimmt war.

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (30. Juni 2016)

Moin zusammen! 

Seht Euch doch mal diese Schönheiten hier an:

https://www.fieldstonegardens.com/secure/popimage.cfm?IDNUMBER=GER900
* defekter Link entfernt *
http://stauden-eskuche.de/Geranium-x-oxonianum-Thurstonianum
http://www.seasideplants.co.uk/plants/details/geranium-x-oxonianum-thurstonianum/959/
http://www.monrovia.com/plant-catalog/plants/1268/hocus-pocus-cranesbill/

Die stehen jetzt ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste!

Lg ina


----------



## Muschelschubserin (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ina, 

das sind echt schöne Pflanzen.
Besonders gefällt mir die erste, sie hat so ein hübsches Blatt. Das wäre sogar ohne Blüte ein "Hingucker"

Muss gleich mal sehen, wo ich noch ein leeres Plätzchen finde.........


----------



## ina1912 (30. Juni 2016)

Lara, ich glaube, ich bestelle auch gleich mal (und ich hatte mir vorgenomen, für diese Saison eisern zu bleiben..). In gedanken wird schon mein etwas sonnigerer Vorgarten umgestaltet, nur damit ich mir endlich auch die sorten für den Steingartenbereich holen kann! Naja damit geliebäugelt hatte ich schon lange,  suche sonnigere Quartiere für __ iris usw, die hinten im schattigeren Gartenteil immer Schneckenopfer werden und wenig blühen. Dazu noch einige andere,  zb panaschierte 'Yucca, polsternelke, große hauswurzsorten, und besonders Fetthenne, von der ich auch mehrere Sorten anfing zu sammeln. Aber die schätzen meinen Lehmboden überhaupt nicht. Also was hilfts, es läuft darauf hinaus, dass ich im sonnigen vorgarten ein hochbeet mit Trockenmauern errichte! 

Stell mal bitte Fotos von Deinen Neuzugängen ein, wenn sie ankommen, vielleicht blüht ja noch was!
 Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ina,
sehr schöne Sorten hast Du da gefunden. Wünsche Dir gutes Gelingen für Dein Vorhaben!
Und bitte Bilder reinstellen! 
Ich wollte im Frühjahr auch eisern bleiben, aber wenn man die schönen Gartenkataloge sieht, wird man schwach. Hab' jetzt Fuchsien, verschiedene Sorten mit schönen Blüten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Muschelschubserin (30. Juni 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Also was hilfts, es läuft darauf hinaus, dass ich im sonnigen vorgarten ein hochbeet mit Trockenmauern errichte!



Was tut man nicht alles für die Arterhaltung 

Hauswurz und besonders Fetthenne mag ich auch sehr.


Bestellen werde ich mir die erste und Fotos folgen, falls es noch Blüten gibt.


----------



## ina1912 (14. Juli 2016)

Moin!
Das Projekt Hochbeet für trockenheitsliebende Pflanzen geht in die aktive Phase. Gestern bei Kölle sind mir deshalb schonmal vorab zwei Storchschnäbel für sonnige trockene Bereiche vorwitzig in meinen Einkaufswagen gesprungen ( nicht dass sie so wahnsinnig viel anders als andere Storchschnäbel aussehen würden, aber der Sammler strebt ja nach Vielfalt und Vollständigkeit), außerdem möchte ich Storchschnäbel auch in dem sonnigen Bereich nicht missen.

Der erste ist ein Geranium Hybride, leider ohne Namen. Hat winzig kleine Blüten in pink mit weißem Auge. Anhand des Aussehens der Blätter und der angegebenen Standortansprüche würde ich zumindest auf ein          G. Cinereum als Elternteil tippen:
Medium 31060 anzeigen Medium 31061 anzeigen
Das zweite soll angeblich ein G. Cinereum (grauer __ Storchschnabel) namens "jolly jewel night" sein. Na ick weeß nich..... Blätter sehen eher nach G. rotundifolium (rundblättriger Storchschnabel) aus. G. Cinereum hat ganz andere Blätter, siehe oben
Medium 31062 anzeigenAber egal wie die Kinder heißen und aussehen, man liebt sie ja trotzdem 

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juli 2016)

Soooooo..... hab mal bisschen nachgeforscht, was meine letzten beiden Neuerwerbe betrifft, ob da nicht irgendwie die Schildchen im Markt vertauscht worden waren....
Aber nee, das letzte Foto von "jolly jewel night" zeigt tatsächlich ein G. Cinereum,  auch wenn die Blätter merkwürdig aussehen. Habe dazu folgendes gefunden, nämlich etliche Neuzüchtungen eines Holländers von G. Cinereum der Serie "jolly jewel":
http://www.greenpflanzenhandel.ch/p...n-neuheiten-2016/geranium-jolly-jewel-series/

Wobei ich finde, das dortige Foto der "jolly jewel night" der Blüte auf meinem Foto nun überhaupt nicht ähnlich sieht. ..aber wenigstens die Blattform kommt hin.

Für das andere neue Pflänzchen auf meinem ersten Foto bin ich weiter auf der Suche,  da dort nicht mal ein Familienname angegeben ist
Lg ins


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juli 2016)

Das hier könnte es sein.... Geranium Hybride "orkney cherry":

https://www.google.de/search?q=g.+C...962&bih=601#tbm=isch&q=geranium+orkney+cherry

Hier und da werden sie als G. x cultorum " orkney cherry" bezeichnet. Leider noch keine Seite gefunden, auf der die Eltern des Hybriden vermerkt sind.... eine Seite will uns weismachen, sie käme ursprünglich von den schottischen orkney-Inseln. Naja, vielleicht ihre Eltern. Ich suche weiter!


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
gerade bin ich auf eine Aufnahme von meinem "Johnson's blue" gestossen, ein Wiesenstorchschnabel. Vermehrt sich durch Samen, und ist eine recht kleine Pflanze. Die Blüten sind wunderschön hellblau, fast ultramarin. Das sieht man in der Gegenlicht-Aufnahme weniger gut.


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2016)

Tolles Blau, Rolf!

Schön, dass Du unsere Geranium-Galerie hier aufstockst, gerne mehr davon!

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,  will mich hier auch mal wieder melden und Euch Bilder der letzten beiden Neuerwerbe zeigen. Sie haben sich gut gemacht und sind vor etwa einer Woche im neuen Trockenhochbeet im sonnigen Vorgarten gepflanzt worden, denn diese beiden Züchtungen sind extra für den sonnigen und trockenen Bereich:

Orkney cherry mit den Miniblüten
   

Jolly jewel night mit schwarzem Auge
 


Augenscheinlich lieben sie die sonnigen Plätze wirklich.

Mit dazu gepflanzt habe ich die rothberry red, denn die ähnelt im Habitus sehr der orkney cherry. Ich habe sie aus dem hinteren Garten in die Sonne umziehen lassen,  hier ein Bild aus der Galerie
Medium 30822 anzeigenLg ina


----------



## ina1912 (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Storchschnabelfreunde!

Auch wenn ich die Fotos der remontierenden Exemplare schon im allgemeinen Herbstgartenthema gepostet hab, will ich sie speziell für die Liebhaber des Geraniums hier noch mal zusammenfassen.

Erstmal der G. cinereum "Rothberry Red", so wie er jetzt nach dem Umzug ins Sonnenbeet im Vorgarten aussieht, altes Bild vgl. vorheriger Beitrag (wobei es nicht mehr sonnig genug für bronzefarbene Blätter ist, nun eher dunkelgrün):

  

Hier die anderen beiden sonnenliebenden Storchschnäbel, die dort jetzt auch wohnen, G. x cultorum "ORKNEY CHERRY" und G. cinereum "JOLLY JEWEL NIGHT":

      



Und hier noch einige andere aus dem schattigen Gartenbereich, die noch ein wenig nachblühen:

 G. x oxonianum "Winston Churchill"
 G. pratense "Rozanne"
  G.  endressii
  G. wlassovianum
  G. sanguineum
  G. sanguineum "var. Striatum"


Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (6. Mai 2017)

Moin moin, liebe Geraniumfans!

Heute habe ich für Euch die erste Geraniumblüte 2017!

Es ist die G. Cinereum  "jolly jewel night", die ich letztes Jahr im Sommer gepflanzt habe (sh. Auch Beitrag #36 und #41). Sie knallt wunderschön in dunkelpink mit schwarzem Auge ins Frühlingsbeet.

In der Dämmerung habe ich auch die erste Blüte des G. Phaeum "samobor" entdeckt, das Foto mach ich morgen!

Zu meiner Freude konnte ich bei meinen vielen Gartenrundgängen dieses Frühjahr feststellen, dass sich alle letztes Jahr gekauften Storchschnäbel prächtig über den Winter entwickelt haben und kräftig austreiben. Bei etlichen Sorten sind schon üppige Knospen zu sehen, es wird also hoffentlich bald Fotos von blühenden Teppichen geben!

Lg ina,
Und immer her mit Euren Storchschnabelfotos!


----------



## ina1912 (7. Mai 2017)

Moin!

Hier, wie versprochen,  die erste Blüte des Braunen __ Storchschnabel (G. Phaeum) der Sorte "Samobor "

  


Auf dem zweiten Foto sieht man sie hinter der schon üppig blühenden Schaumblüte.

  

Das dritte Bild zeigt das kaffebraune Laub des G. Maculatum "Espresso", eine Sorte des gepunkteten Storchschnabels. Die Knospen sind noch nicht aufgegangen, aber mit fortschreitender Jahreszeit vergrünen die Blätter immer mehr, deshalb jetzt noch schnell das Foto. Der ganz frische Austrieb vor zwei Wochen war allerdings noch kaffeefarbener...

  

Ich freue mich auf Bilder von Euren ersten Geranium-Blüten!

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (16. Mai 2017)

N'abend zusammen! 

Die ersten Stauden der Geraniumsammlung sind nun in Blüte.

G. phaeum "Samobor"
        

G. macrorrhizum 
  

G. sylvaticum "Ice Blue"
  

G. sylvaticum  "Birch Lilac"
  
  

G. cinereum "Jolly Jewel Night"
  

Welche blühen bei Euch schon?

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2017)

Na von euch hat wohl  keiner Muße...?

Naja, dann gibts halt die nächsten von mir!

Einfach mal hintereinander weg:

G. Sylvaticum "ice blue" und "birch lilac"
   
G. Macrorrhizum
 
G. macrorrhizum "Ingwersens variety"
 
G. Himalayense "Gravetye"
 
G. Phaeum "Walküre" 
 
G. Renardii
 
G. Maculatum "Espresso"
   bei dem ist das braune Laub mittlerweile dunkelgrün,  daher gabs früher schon ein Foto, das den Namen erklärt

Lg undeinen schönen Abend noch
Ina


----------



## ina1912 (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ganz auf die Schnelle ein paar hübsche Nahaufnahmen,  zum Teil im Gegenlicht, ganz einfach weil ich so begeistert von ihrer Vielfältigkeit bin:
               
        

Wünsche allen eine gute Nacht! 

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2017)

Hallo! 

Heute ist meine einzige sternblütige aufgeblüht, die G. x oxonianum "Winston Churchill "

  

Und hier noch mal die bezaubernde mauve-Färbung der Blüte von G. Phaeum "Walküre"

  

G. Maculatum "Espresso" und G. Renardii,  im Hintergrund  G. Phaeum "Samobor "

  

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (27. Mai 2017)

N'abend zusammen! 

Und die nächsten sind aufgeblüht...
   G. Nodosum,  allerdings im letzten Jahr deutlich hellere fliederfarbene Blüte, fast silbrig

  G. Renardii "Terre Franche"

    G. Sanguineum "var. Striatum"

  G. Cinereum  "Rothberry Red "

  G. X Cultorum "Orkney Cherry "

Hier nochmal das Grüppchen mit G. Renardii,  G. Maculatum "Espresso " usw

      

Lg ina


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo Ina,
letztes Jahr habe ich ja nur die Herbstblüte erwischt, dieses Jahr war ich ein wenig aufmerksamer. Neben zwei wilden Arten haben wir einige Storchschnäbel im Garten, wozu auch ein "sanguineum" gehört. Mein "pratense Johnson blue" ist leider ein wenig auf dem Rückzug, da die Sträucher in seiner Nähe langsam größer werden. Da er sich recht gut aussamt, hat er auch schon andere Stellen im Garten gefunden.


----------



## ina1912 (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo Rolf!

Schön, dass Du auch ein paar Bilder reingestellt hast. Pratense ist der zweite, oder?  Der letzte sieht auch schön aus, welcher ist das? Einen ähnlichen habe ich auch, ein G. Renardii "Terre Franche"

Lg ina


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo Ina,
der "pratense" ist in der Tat der zweite. Der erste und der dritte sind G. sanguineum. Der vierte ist laut Etikett "Geranium Rozanne", aber das paßt irgendwie nicht. Ich kann ja noch mal ein paar Fotos mehr, und mich kundig machen. Wir haben davon zwei Stauden, die mittlerweile recht groß geworden sind. Er hat sich nicht vermehrt, aber setzt sich dafür an seinem Standort gut durch (im Halbschatten gegen kriechendes __ Fingerkraut - und das ist eine Pflanze, die kaum anderes durchläßt).


----------



## ina1912 (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo Rolf!

Also bei Rozanne auf dem letzten Foto bin ich auch skeptisch. .. ich hab auch einen "Rozanne" (ist übrigens auch ein G. Pratense und wird auch zeitweise unter dem Namen G. Pratense "Gerwat" verkauft), hier ein Foto vom letzten Jahr: Medium 30658 anzeigenMedium 30657 anzeigen
Deiner auf dem vierten Foto sieht ihm nicht sehr ähnlich,  daher tippe ich immer noch auf G. Renardii "Terre Franche", aber dazu müsste ich noch ein Foto der Blätter und der Gesamterscheinung der Pflanze sehen,  ansonsten kann man die Blüten auch mal schnell mit der aus einer anderen Geraniumfamilie verwechseln.

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo in die Runde!

Hier kommen ein paar neue Bilder, teilweise auch erstmalig aufgeblüht.

G. Renardii  Wildform und "Terre Franche ":
   

Alle vier G. X oxonianum, der erste namens "Hollywood ",  zweite namenlos der verbreitete Gartenstorchschnabel, der dritte in lachsfarben namens "wargrave pink", der vierte der sog. Prachtstorchschnabel:
       

Hier wieder die drei G. Cinereum bzw. X Cultorum  aus dem Vorgarten  namens Jolly Jewel Night,  Rothberry Red und Orkney Cherry:
   

Hier nochmal der G. Himalayense "Gravetye ":
   

G. Nodosum:
 

G. Sanguineum "var. Striatum":
 

Hier dreimal G. X cantabrigiense,  erster namens "Harz" weiss und im verblühen zartrosa , zweiter namens "St. Ola" reinweiss, dritter u. Vierter namens "Karmina":
       

G. Phaeum " Walküre":
 

Es sind mittlerweile fast alle aufgeblüht, es fehlen nur noch sehr wenige, die noch keine Knospe geöffnet haben. Und dann erwarte ich natürlich bei den obigen noch weiteren Blütenflor.

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 

Heute nur ein paar Folgebildchen zu den vorher schon gezeigten... mehr oder weniger sind von denen nun die meisten Knospen aufgegangen. Allerdings fehlen noch ein paar spätere Sorten.
        
              

Schönen Abend noch an alle!

Lg ina


----------



## koile (2. Juni 2017)

Auch die können zu einer Sucht werden,

Auch Dir einen schönen Abend.


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2017)

Das stimmt!  Hab über 30 Sorten... nehme auch gern noch neue auf!


----------



## Erin (6. Juni 2017)

Dann mal ein Foto für dich, Ina...

  

Keine Ahnung welcher das ist, falls du ihnnoch nicht hast, steche ich dir gern was ab Der kleine, den ich dir geschickt habe, zumindest vermute ich, dass er das ist, hat ganz winzige rosa Blüten, der wächst bei mir mittlerweile überall. Leider etwas unspektakulär...


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2017)

der ist hübsch! Kann ihn leider so nicht identifizieren.. sieht von weitem im wuchs etwas aus wie der g. macrorrhizum, den ich dir geschickt habe, aber die Blätter sehen etwas anders aus, eher wie ein g. pratense... ist die blüte genau so pink wie auf dem Bild oder eher blau? Ich glaube jedenfalls so einen habe ich noch nicht. Ist von meinen schon was aufgeblüht? 
lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2017)

nee also beim nochmaligen betrachten tendiere ich eher zu einem g. x oxonianum oder x magnificum. Jedenfalls sieht er toll aus!


----------



## Erin (6. Juni 2017)

Dunkelblau würde ich sagen, gibt das Foto leider nicht ganz wieder, viel dunkler auf jeden Fall! Ich versuche morgen mal die Blüten besser zu fotografieren
Ja...der Oxford, der an den Teich sollte, rosa Blüte...war doch Oxford, oder? Bin ich froh, dass ich noch keine Zeit hatte, die Ecke umzugraben, der steht noch schön im großen Topf eingepflanzt an der Terrasse und hat lediglich feuchte Füße bekommen...


----------



## Erin (6. Juni 2017)

Lila, nicht blau...


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2017)

na da hast du ja glück gehabt! ja rosa müsste der oxonianum gewesen sein. wenn der auf deinem foto lila ist, vermute ich den x magnificum, der Prachtstorchschnabel. von dem hab ich mittenmang des oxonianum einen zu stehen, der so derart von letzterem bedrängt wird, dass ihn nicht mal isolieren kann um ihn umzupflanzen..


----------



## Erin (6. Juni 2017)

Muss ich mal deine Fotos durchschauen....ich mache morgen aber nochmal welche...


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2017)

Ich hab rosa und lila 
  
Komisch, der Rosane ist irgendwo in den Weiten des I-nets verschwunden
Muß ich neues bild machen


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2017)

moin! 

g. sanguineum album ist heute schön aufgeblüht :
  

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (12. Juni 2017)

Hab ihn wiedergefunden


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juni 2017)

Der ist hübsch!  Wohl ein oxonianum, oder die urform von dem, ein endressii.
Wenn du noch was weißes möchtest, kann ich dir gerne was schicken!

Lg ina


----------



## Kolja (12. Juni 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> g. sanguineum album ist heute schön aufgeblüht :
> Anhang anzeigen 185434
> ...


Hallo Ina,
wunderschöne Pflanzen. 
Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, was da bei mir blüht. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, den mögen Bienen nicht so sehr wie die anderen.


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juni 2017)

Da könnte was dran sein, ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern,  da mal Bienen gesehen zu haben. ..womöglich duftet der kaum. Ich habe gelesen, dass es bei Storchschnäbeln sehr unterschiedliche Duftstärken gibt. 

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juni 2017)

Upps, doppelpost...


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Juni 2017)

Das gibts echt nicht...es ist so trocken, das das Geranium macorizza oder wie das heißt gelbe Blätter bekommt.
Ich glaub, das hab ich in 20 Jahren niemals gegossen... das hat höxhstens mal schlapp gemacht und hat am nächsen Morgen wieder gestanden wie eine 1

Kann bei ausgefallenen Sorten auch nicht nein sagen.
Meine letzte Errungenschaft war "Geranium pratense Midnight Reiter"

Ab Donnerstag ist in Hanau Gartenfest.
Dort ist derart Party angesagt für __ Hosta und Geraniumfans.yeahhh
Da ist ein Geraniumzüchter da, sowas habt ihr noch nicht gesehn :Glotz:
Ich nehm da immer abgezähltes Geld mit...anders hats keinen Sinn...
Leider hat es das letzte Geranium nicht gepackt...war wohl der falsche Standort...
Oder nicht aufgepasst am Anfang, bis es angewachsen war...irgendwo muss noch der Namen sein...
Vg Monika


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo Monika! 
Das ist ja ein Ding mit den gelben blättern...ich lasse bei meinen zwar immer den sprenger rüber gehen, aber extra gegossen hab ich es auch nur nach dem pflanzen. Aber sicher ist das macrorrhizum noch zu retten, die rhizome haben doch noch restfeuchtigkeit, davon gehe ich mal aus.
Deinen pratense-Neuerwerb muss ich mal googeln,  den Namen der züchtung hab ich noch bei keinem Händler gesehen. 
Ein bisschen neidisch bin ich ja auf Eure __ Hosta- und Geranium party! Würde mir auch gern noch paar neue holen, zb den hocus pocus,  das ist glaube ich sogar auch ein Pratense. 

Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß beim stöbern dort und freue mich auf Fotos von Deiner Beute!

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juni 2017)

So, hab den midnight reiter gegoogelt,  der sieht dem hocus pocus ja sehr ähnlich!


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Juni 2017)

Hei, ja wirklich, die sehen sich sehr ähnlich...Tja, so sind sie oftmals...geben einfach einen neuen Namen, dann kann man die 2x verkaufen.
Gerade bei Pötschge und Co muß ich immer den Kopf schütteln, was die für eine Phantasie haben, alte Sorten mit neuen reißerischen Namen zu bedenken...
Warscheinlich um Sortenschutz zu umgehen...Oder wie manche es mit Hauswurzen machen, einfach anders Düngen, dann sehen sie super unterschiedlich aus...
Wenn man sie dann 2 Jahre nebeneinander stehen hat, sehen alle gleich aus...Für die bin ich nämlich auch extrem anfällig...
Ich mag Pflanzen, die man einfach hinsetzt und sich nimmer kümmern braucht...die Unkraut verdrängen und die keine Probleme mit Schädlingen haben.
Deswegen bin ich auch so ein Geraniumfan...einfach nur schön...ich liebe es...hier mal paar alte Fotos von meinen langjährigen Anfängen damit...
Das ist besagtes Macrorrhizum, welches gerade schlapp macht...da die nächsten 2 Wochen kein Regen zu erwarten ist, werde ich es heutemal tiefgründig wässern, das sollte dann aber auch reichen...sonst hab ich den ganzen Sommer nix davon, das ist genau am Sitzplatz...komisch, der Rasen hat noch keinerlei Ausfallserscheinungen...
   
Seltsam, was mein neuer Laptop mit der Farbe der Bilder macht??? Die ist pink nicht blau...

Das hab ich mal als Apfelblütiges bekommen..hab ich auchschon sehr lange, immerwieder schön...
 
Pheum "Sambor" kam als Tüte mit einem Rhizom aus einem Baumarkt zu mir und hat sich schon eifrig ausgesäht..wenn jemand braucht, hier schreien...davon hab ich mehr als genug..Auch Samen könnte ich abliefern..das setzt schon an...Find ich auch total klasse..nur hab ich jetzt wirklich genug...
 
Hm, von den andern hab ich anscheinend noch keine Bilder..das muss ich ändern...
Rozane hab ich letztes Jahr neu
Geranium Spessart bestimmt auch schon 20 Jahre
Magnificum auch schon ewig (fällt leider immer so auseinander...stützt ihr das?)
und dann noch das mit den Stumpfen Blättern, das ist noch im Topf und sucht einen Platz wo es sich schön ausbreiten kann...

Das welches verschwunden ist, war:
Geranium Anne Thomson (Hanau Gartenfest 2015)
Schade, das war nicht ganz billig und das hatte ich noch nie gesehen...
Beim Midnightreiter pass ich diesmal besser auf...
Kann es sein, das es wirklich so empfindliche gibt?
Für mich galten Geraniümer eigentlich immer als Unkaputtbar???

Da ich demnächst eine Ecke (3x2m) im Garten wegen Giersch neu anlege, suche ich weißes Geranium...
Die Folie liegt jetzt 1 Jahr und er drüfte langsam aufgeben...da es Hang ist, und der Mulch den Abflug macht, überlege ich das Fleece, das darunter ist mit Schotter zu belegen. Es sollen weiße Bodendeckerrosen, Maiblume, Blauschwingel, __ Lavendel, __ Hornkraut und ähnliches in Weiß und blau dort wohnen..evt. noch blaue Hostas..mal sehen, was da alles hinkönnte...
Ein gelbgrüner __ Hartriegel wird gerade verjüngt, da er den Rahmen gesprengt hat.
Und die __ Kermesbeere, die dort schon paar Jahre wohnt, hat es geschafft den schwarzen Müllsack zu durchstoßen..hoffentlich guckt sich das der Giersch nicht ab...Naja...die Kermesbeere passt ja farblich dazu..nur werd ich ab jetzt die Samenstände rechtzeitig kappen, die kommt aktuell überall im Garten raus...
Eine besonders steile Stelle würde ich dann gerne mit dem Geranium mit weißer Blüte bepflanzen. Evt. verschiedene?
Wasser läuft dort nach unten und wär schön, wenn da nix gemacht werden müßte.
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
VG Monika


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Der ist hübsch!  Wohl ein oxonianum, oder die urform von dem, ein endressii.
> Wenn du noch was weißes möchtest, kann ich dir gerne was schicken!
> 
> Lg ina


Ina, wenn ich weiß, wohin damit, dann melde ich mich bei Dir, danke


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo Monika! 

Das finde ich ja toll, noch so einen Geraniumfan gefunden zu haben!

Das braune g.phaeum  SAMOBOR ist bei mir auch so gut gekommen, auch stark geblüht.  Ich schwanke immer zwischen stehen lassen zum samen ausbilden oder abschneiden zum remontieren (nachblühen)...
Dein apfelblütiges sieht sehr hübsch aus! Es gibt auch ein g. Sanguineum namens __ apfelblüte,  wenn dir das so gut gefällt. 
Rozanne habe ich vorletztes jahr gepflanzt,  sehr schöne blaue Blüte mit weissem Auge! 
Deine Frage nach dem    Abstützen des g. Magnificum kann ich beantworten,  ich würde ihn mit staudenhaltern abstützen, wenn er bei mir nicht rundrum vom rosanen oxonianum eingeschlossen wäre, an das er sich anlehnt.

Für deine beabsichtigte neupflanzung im weißen beet... ist es sehr sonnig oder gibts dort schatten?
Mir fallen auf anhieb ein paar weiße ein, zb das g. Sanguineum album hier steht bei mir den halben tag in der sonne, braucht auch nicht mengen an feuchtigkeit:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/558858/


Oder die beiden g. X cantabrigiense namens HARZ und St.Ola, geeignet unter Bäumen, aber auch auf Freiflächen mit relativer Trockenheit, knallige sonne weiß ich aber nicht:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/dsc_0441-jpg.184357/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/dsc_0438-jpg.184358/


Für den sehr sonnigen Steingartenplatz  g.cinereum ROTHBERRY RED, der mag keine feuchten Füße und die dunklen blätter würden im schatten nur vergrünen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/dsc_0358-jpg.183698/


Es gibt aber auch die garten- und prachtstorchschnäbel (g. x oxonianum und g.magnificum) in weiß,  da habe ich aber selbst keinen, ausser den nicht ganz rein weißen HOLLYWOOD hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/dsc_0443-jpg.184359/
Die werden recht hoch im beet, können sonnig stehen, aber nicht zu trocken. Nichts für den Hang, denke ich.

Weiterhin habe ich schon bei manchen anbietern einen sehr schönen g.phaeum in reinweiß gesehen, der muss aber eher schattig unter gehölzen stehen, sowie das g.Sylvaticum in weiß, denke aber auch nicht für den sonnigen südhang geeignet, sondern eher unter gehölzen und etwas feuchter.

Pflegeleicht sind sie eigentlich alle, sofern man bei der standortwahl beachtet, aus welchem teil der welt ihre vorfahren kamen. Die sind ja über den ganzen erdball verstreut, weil sie so widerstandsfähig sind. Manche haben sich eben an schattige feuchte wiesen im kaukasus,  oder trockene stellen im europäischen wald mit hohem wurzeldruck angepasst oder eben kahle Felsen mit sehr gutem wasserablauf und starker sonneneinstrahlung und wind (pyrenäen, iberische halbinsel oder orkney-inseln) . Das lässt sich meist schon an ihrem zweiten lateinischen namen ablesen, wo sie ursprünglich herkommen.  Bei den billighändlern wird der manchmal nicht mit ausgewiesen sondern nur geranium + züchtungsname draufgeschrieben. Ich habe gute erfahrungen damit gemacht, den züchtungsnamen zu googeln,  irgendwo im netzt findet sich dann eine seriöse seite, die den lateinischen familiennamen mit angibt oder wenn es eine reine kreuzung ist, die herkunftsnamen der eltern pflanzen angibt. Ansonsten stell es einfach hier ein, wir werden das recherchieren, irgendeiner findet es schon!

Lg ina


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Juni 2017)

Danke für die tolle Auswahl, es gibt ja wirklich schöne weiße Geraniümer...aber so wie das aussieht, mögen sie den Platz nicht wirklich.
Der ist nämlich Südhang. Allerdings bekommt er erst so um 10:30 so richtig Sonne, weil vorher die Nachbarsbäume im Weg sind. Stört an der Stelle aber nicht wirklich...
  
Man sieht es da jetzt nicht richtig, das fällt nach Süden ab. Zwischen Straße und dem Beet ist noch eine 80cm hohe Natursteinmauer. Nach links fällt es auch ab zum Nachbargrundstück...Sieht jetzt etwas kleiner aus als es ist. im Vordergund muß ich noch Polygonalplatten besorgen, die auf die Folie ebenerdig verlegt werden, damit mein Schatz mit dem Rasenmäher bis ran fahren kann, ohne die Folie reinzuwurschteln. So liegt sie offen und flattert etwas rum, das er einen größeren Boden drumrum gemacht hat.
Freu mich schon..eine der wenigen Ecken, die noch nicht bepflanzt sind in unserm Garten...
VG Monika
.


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2017)

Stimmt, das ist ein anspruchsvoller Standort.  Aber für jeden Standort lässt sich ein geranium finden. Und von den meisten der grossen familienzweige der geraniümer gibt's ne weiße züchtung.

Du hast recht, Sylvaticum und phaeum wär nicht geeignet,  zu trocken denke ich. Oxonianum und magnificum sind zu hoch, die würden da umkippen und brauchen auch satteren boden.

Meinem g.sanguineum album würde ich zutrauen dort zu wachsen, der ist zwar nicht schwer zu bekommen, kann dir aber bei bedarf was schicken.

Einen versuch wäre g. x cantabrigiense HARZ oder St OLA wert, wenn es sich so ein bisschen unter dem __ hartriegel einkuscheln kann, der verträgt glaub ich auch die relative trockenheit.

Für die ganz schlimm sonnige stelle in der mitte würde ich den g.cinereum ROTHBERRY RED empfehlen,  der steht bei mir unter ähnlichen Bedingungen und ist dort förmlich explodiert. Wenn er auf der schräge gepflanzt ist, kannst du ihm vielleicht unterhalb ein paar Steine gönnen, zum Feuchtigkeit auffangen . Das g. cinereum ist auf jedenfall der beste Kandidat für diesen Standort,  vielleicht finden sich noch andere weiße Züchtungen von ihm.

Zum Kontrast für die ganzen geraniumse und die tolle weiße bodendeckerrose würde bestimmt stachys byzantina gut aussehen, das LAMBS EAR oder hierzulande Eselsohr bzw. __ Wollziest genannt. Und dazu ein bläuliches gras, festuca glauca. Und ne staudenyucca mit graublauen blättern und weißer blüte...hach, komme schon wieder ins Schwärmen...
Freu mich schon mit Dir, dass Du ein neues Beet anlegen kannst! Ist immer eine aufregende Sache, vor allem weil leere plätze für neue beete so rar sind! Würde auch gern mal noch ein neues....


Viel Spaß wünsche ich schon mal bei der Planung!

Lg ina

Achso, g.renardii könnte noch gehen...das ist der hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/dsc_0382-jpg.184122/
steht bei mir auch da wo cantabrigiense steht

Was mir eben beim gang durch meinen garten alles noch so vor die __ nase kam und für den trockenen standort geeignet ist: weißer __ lavendel, weiße __ grasnelke, weiße federnelke oder wie die heißt,  die bildet größere polster, oder, um mal das __ Iris-thema zu bemühen, eine weiße __ schwertlilie.


----------



## Anja Thomas (25. Juni 2017)

Hallöchen! Hab auch so ein Teil....  Auch noch ein zweites, aber das ist so klein und mickrig.....davon hab ich nicht mal ein Bild.


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juni 2017)

Oh, der sieht aus wie mein orkney cherry,  den ich letztes Jahr im pflanzen kölle entdeckt hab. Ich weiß nicht mal,  ob das ne neue Züchtung ist oder ob es die schon länger gibt. Ist jedenfalls ein dauerblüher von mai bis saisonende!

Lg ina


----------



## Anja Thomas (25. Juni 2017)

Ja, das stimmt, der blüht ewig. Evtl steckt das Schildchen noch dran, such ich nachher mal.


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juni 2017)

Jetzt fangen langsam die später blühenden Sorten an, das g. collinum NIMBUS mit den schön gefiederten Blättern
  

und das tiefblaue g. pratense ROZANNE 
  

haben die erste Blüte geöffnet 

jetzt fehlen nur noch ganz wenige meiner vielen Sorten 

lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo Ina,
die Hübschen hier habe ich im Urlaub gesehen,( Südengland), blühen dort in fast jedem Garten, die mußten doch auf's Foto für Dich. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juli 2017)

Oh, Du warst in südengland? Ich beneide Dich! Ich hoffe, Du zeigst uns noch an anderer Stelle englische Gartenbilder?
Und lieb, dass Du extra für mich die Fotos gemacht hast! Ja, die Engländer lieben den __ Storchschnabel. ..
Das linke sieht aus wie das Purple Pillow, die Züchtung wird seit einiger Zeit in unseren einschlägigen Gartenkatalogen angeboten. Weiss aber gerade nichg den Familiennamen...
  Das rechte müsste ein g.endressii sein, oder eine Weiterzüchtung von ihm, die hab ich auch im Garten und ist glaube ich die Ausgangsform für viele g.x oxonianum Sorten.

Ich habe auch noch ein paar am Start, noch fehlen bei zwei Sorten die Blüten noch ganz und bei zweien hat die Hauptblüte noch nicht angefangen. 
Natürlich gibts davon dann auch wieder Bilder!

Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
habe noch ein paar gefunden. Haste die schon, Ina?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo Goldkäferchen! 
sitze zwar im Moment etwas im Funkloch und kann die Bilder nicht groß machen, aber ich würde sagen, dass ich beide nicht habe. hast Du die aus England? die sehen ja schon so üppig aus! Wenn die schon geteilt werden können, wäre ich gerne dabei! 
lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Juli 2017)

hallo, Ina
nöö, schade, das sind noch Bilder aus England.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juli 2017)

och schade!


----------



## ina1912 (13. Aug. 2017)

Hallo liebe Geraniumliebhaber!

Die letzten Tage habe ich mal nachgeholt, auf Youtube die wöchentlichen sommerfolgen von GARDENERS WORLD anzuschauen, DER muss-sendung der BBC für alle gartenliebhaber in UK! in dieser Folge hier gibt es einen Beitrag über das Geranium, so in der zweiten Hälfte bzw eher letzten Drittel des Videos :





_View: https://youtu.be/NQ2mhVop_Hw_


dort wird u. a. über die Vermehrung und das Fördern der Nachblüte erzählt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die von Goldkäferchen auf ihrer Englandreise fotografierten Sorten g. anemonifolium ANNE FOLKARD und der wild vorkommende hell lila Wiesen-__ Storchschnabel g. pratense und auch der gezüchtete g. pratense ROZANNE wohl dort die gängigsten Sorten in den Gärten sind. letztere Züchtung ist aber steril und kann demnach nicht aus Samen sondern nur über Ableger vermehrt werden.

zum Schluss habe ich noch ein paar Bilder von meinen spät- bzw dauerblühenden Sorten:

hier g. x cultorum ORKNEY CHERRY in pink zusammen mit dem weiß blühenden g. cinereum ROTHBERRY RED, diese beiden sind speziell für steinige, trockene und sonnige Standorte und haben in nur einem Jahr mein halbes hochbeet im Vorgarten erobert. die blühen einfach unermüdlich und müssen nicht einmal ausgeputzt werden, ein absoluter Gewinn!
       

dann hier der äußerst dankbare g. x oxonianum HOLLYWOOD, der blüht auch seit Anfang Juni sehr ausdauernd im Schatten 
 
davon brauche ich bei den rosen im großen Beet unbedingt auch welche, da werde ich im Herbst ein oder zwei Teilstücke verpflanzen.

hier der g. sanguineum VAR. STRIATUM mit der rosa Knitterblüte, wächst eher langsam, blüht aber durch und passt super zu den etwas kräftigrosanen Rosen

 

zuletzt noch die drei Begleiter der edeka Bodendeckerrose, einmal g. pratense ROZANNE, strahlend violettblau mit weißem Auge, leider wird die Farbe mit dem handy immer etwas verfälscht
   

dann g. wlassovianum, der sibirische Storchschnabel in lila
   

und der g. x oxonianum WINSTON CHURCHILL mit der sternförmigen rosa Blüte
 

hier sind sie alle drei um die Rose herum zu sehen, die Vergesellschaftung hat ihnen gut gefallen!
   

alles in allem kann ich nach anfänglicher Erfahrung sagen, dass diese dauerblühenden Sorten von oxonianum und pratense  am besten für die unterpflanzung von Stauden und Rosen geeignet sind.
 Die weiter oben vorgestellten, im Frühjahr blühenden Sorten sind im moment nur grün und blühen wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr nach. die finde ich besser als Teppiche unter Gehölzen und zum unterdrücken von Unkraut.

lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Ina, sehr interessant, muß ich auch mal reingucken! Danke! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (16. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 

habe mir heute in der Förster Stauden Gärtnerei ein neues Geranium gekauft , wo ich extra deswegen bei strömendem Regen hingefahren bin, weil ich dieses bestimmte unbedingt jetzt haben musste, weil mich die Idee auch nicht mehr los ließ. Ich wollte ein helles blauviolett, ohne pinkstich, um meine apricotfarbene kletterrose BONITA und ihre hell lila Clematis zu unterpflanzen, daneben sitzt noch eine __ katzenminze in der gleichen Farbe. Sollte genau ins Farbschema passen. 

 Zuerst hatte ich dort den g. collinum NIMBUS, aber der ist doch zu pinkstichig, und ich habe ihn wieder weg genommen (und auf die andere Seite des Rosenbogens gesetzt, da er in der dortigen Farbkombi besser passt, vielleicht gibt's davon auch noch dieses Jahr Blüten für Bilder...) 
hier suchte ich jetzt also was helleres, was vor allem zu den später blühenden  Sorten gehört, wenn die Clematis die Zweitblüte bringt und die katzenminze pausiert. Farblich passend  hätte ich ein schönes g. sylvaticum hier, aber die sind schon lange durch mit der  Blüte.
 Ich kam nun drauf durch Goldkäferchens England - Bilder und die BBC Gartensendung auf YouTube, nämlich der g. pratense in seiner ursprünglichen Form, der Wiesen-__ Storchschnabel. er  wäre der passendste, der blüht bis September und ist heller als die pratense ROZANNE Züchtung in ihrem knallblau. Daher bin ich extra zu Förster, da  die an die 70 Sorten geranium führen. den ganz ursprünglichen hatten sie zwar nicht, aber dafür den pratense Züchtung  BROOKSIDE, der ihm sehr ähnlich sieht. hat auch paar Blüten und noch etliche Knospen. 
hier nun das Resultat, wegen der Höhenunterschiede schwierig zu fotografieren, aber ich hoffe Ihr habt Vorstellungskraft, wie es mal angedacht ist :

          

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (31. Aug. 2017)

moin zusammen! 

der  neue g. pratense BROOKSIDE  macht sich super am neuen Standort, schiebt unter der kletterrose eine Blüte nach der anderen. Seitdem hat er immer mindestens 4 gleichzeitig geöffnet, die zwar auch recht schnell vergehen, es kommen aber immer neue nach. für frisch gepflanzt schon ganz ordentlich. üppiger werden sie ja erst mit den jahren. 
  

auch geht dieses Jahr auf einmal der sibirische __ storchschnabel g. wlassovianum richtig gut ab, seitdem ich ihm eine kleine Bodendeckerrose zur Seite gepflanzt habe, die er hofieren kann. vorher war er zwischen gräsern und Kräutern so alleine... 
  

es stehen immer noch zwei Sorten mit der Blüte aus, wo ich schon gar nicht mehr mit rechnete. aber eine von ihnen schiebt nun auch ganz zaghaft drei Knospen. es ist eine gefüllt blühende Sorte, ich glaube Himalaya storchschnabel BIRCH DOUBLE,  die vermutlich den schweren Boden nicht so mag. Sobald sie sich öffnen, gibt es natürlich Fotos! 

die storchenschnäbel erfreuen mich nach wie vor sehr und ich bin froh über die Entscheidung, sie zur Belebung des schattengartens in jede Lücke zu setzen!
 von den letzes Jahr gekauften züchtungen konnte ich nun schon profitieren ; zb der unglaublich ausdauernd und anhaltend seit Mai  weiß-rosa durchblühende g. x oxonianum  HOLLYWOOD konnte schon geteilt werden und als ableger bei einer hellen rosa Rose einziehen.
 der schokofarben blühende braune storchschnabel g. phaeum SAMOBOR und ein blau oder weiß (sehe ich noch nicht)  blühender __ waldstorchschnabel g. sylvaticum haben sich durch Aussaat vermehrt ; diese kleinen schätzchen habe ich zu meiner neuen Beetrose AMBER QUEEN gepflanzt und hoffe schon im nächsten Jahr auf Blüten. 

und hier ist noch etwas für alle, die es noch etwas genauer wissen wollen oder wissenschaftlich haben wollen :

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storchschnäbel

nicht ganz vollständig was die gängigsten Arten betrifft, aber trotzdem interessant in Bezug auf Herkunft und Einwanderung. 

lg Ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (31. Aug. 2017)

Liebe Ina,
ich hätte da mal ein paar Storchschnabelfragen – weißt Du vielleicht Rat für mich? Kannst Du zum Beispiel Sorten empfehlen, die relativ klein bleiben? Ich habe bislang nämlich nur Storchschnäbel, die 60 bis 80 cm hoch werden. Das ist für meine Schattenbeete oft ein bisschen zu hoch, da gehen andere Pflanzen leicht unter. Und Frage zwei lautet: Beschneidest Du Deine Storchschnäbel? Ich habe um einen alten Apfelbaum eine schön runde Storchschnabelfläche, die allerdings recht aktiv expandiert und auf die angrenzende Kiesfläche überhängt. Die stutze ich immer mal, aber ich finde es nicht so leicht, da eine schöne Kante hinzubekommen – damit muss ich vermutlich leben, oder? Und dritte und letzte Frage: Die großwüchsigen Storchschnäbel haben in meinem Garten teilweise die Angewohnheit, irgendwann auseinanderzuklappen, sich auf angrenzende Bereiche zu legen und in ihrer Mitte nicht so schöne Lücken zu bilden. Kann man das verhindern? Bindest Du Deine zusammen?

Herzliche Grüße aus dem Regen im Norden
Kathrin 

PS: Den Wikiartikel lese ich mir gleich mal durch!


----------



## ina1912 (31. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Kathrin!

klar kann ich welche empfehlen.. 
aaaalso.... niedrig für den Schatten: da machen sich bei mir die wildform und züchtungen des g. macrorrhizum hervorragend. der Balkanstorchschnabel. der verträgt es auch sehr trocken im Schatten, bildet eher teppiche als Horste. die blühen relativ zeitig und auch nur einmal. da muss dann auch nichts zurück geschnitten werden, die sehen das ganze jahr gut aus, saftig hellgrüne, glänzende Blätter,  und sind teilweise wintergrün. original blüht er kräftig pink, züchtungen davon habe ich in rose, INGWERSENS VARIETY . gibt es aber auch in weiß.
ähnlich verhalten sich die g. cantabrigiense, Cambridge - __ Storchschnabel, zb die Sorten St. Ola und HARZ in weiß, KARMINA in karminrot.
absolut null pflegeaufwand.

auch sehr hübsch und flach bleibend der Blutstorchschnabel, g. sanguineum. wildform leuchtend pink auf dunkelgrünem gefiederten Laub, das orangerote herbstfärbung bekommt. Eine Züchtung namens VARIATUM STRIATUM mit hellrosa Blüten im knitterlook habe ich davon auch. und den weißen ALBUM. die sind auch absolut trockenheitsverträglich.

hast du einen trockenen aber SONNIGEN platz, dann empfehle ich dir den Grauen Storchschnabel, g. cinereum. von dem gibt es wahnsinnig schöne mediterran anmutende züchtungen. der bildet im Steingarten wunderschöne Polster, die den ganzen Sommer mit hunderten von klitzekleinen Blüten blühen. ich hab die bronzelaubige Sorte ROTHBERRY RED. genauso aussehend nur mit zweifarbigen Blüten in pink weiß ist die Kreuzung g. x cultorum ORKNEY CHERRY.  aber die brauchen zwingend gute Drainage bzw bodendurchlässigkeit, vertragen keine Staunässe! 

und ich hätte noch viele Tipps  mehr...

für den schattigen Bereich gäbe es noch g. phaeum, g. himalayense und g. sylvaticum sowie allerlei züchtungen von ihnen. alles sehr schöne Blüten in blau, mauve, aubergine und schokobraun, allerdings von loserem wuchs als die teppichbildenden Sorten,  mit etwas niedrigerem Laub und höheren blütenstengeln.

zu deiner Frage mit dem Storchschnabel unter dem Apfelbaum: das ist abhängig von der Sorte. die oben beschriebenen teppichbildenden wachsen relativ ordentlich und hängen nicht über. wenn du aber eine höher werdende fluffige Sorte da hast, kannst du nach der Blüte auslichten. ich schneide allerdings nicht, sondern ziehe alles beherzt raus, was ich an verblühtem greifen kann. die gehen ganz leicht raus und die neuen austriebe reißt man damit nicht mit raus, dann ist er wieder schick. Allerdings ist ja so ein Storchschnabel auch was wildromantisches und nix für ordentliche beetkanten.. 

und das problem mit dem auseinanderfallen habe ich eigentlich nicht so sehr, große storchenschnäbel sind meist g. x magnificum, der Prachtstorchschnabel, und g. x oxonianum, der Oxford Storchschnabel (durch Züchtung aus dem baskischen oder Pyrenäen Storchschnabel  g. endressi und dem mehrfarbigen storchenschnabel g. versicolor entstanden). bei mir fallen die gelegentlich nach starken regengüssen auseinander, ansonsten stützen sie sich seitlich an andere Pflanzen. die stehen gern sonniger; hast du sie im Schatten, recken sie sich eventuell sehr zum Licht und sind deshalb latschiger? Ansonsten würde ich staudenhalter aus dem baumarkt benutzen und nach der Blüte sofort auslichten.

wenn du noch mehr wissen möchtest, ich versuche gerne dir weiter zu helfen!

lg Ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (31. Aug. 2017)

Liebe Ina, 

ach das ist ja der helle Wahnsinn, wie Du das aus dem Ärmel schüttelst! Tausend Dank, Du Storchschnabelfee! 
Ich werde mal Ausschau halten nach den kleinen Sorten, davon könnte ich einige gut in meinem Garten unterbringen. Und einige Pflanzen habe ich inzwischen auch einfach geteilt und überall verteilt, wo noch etwas gefehlt hat.  Als letzte Frage für heute fällt mir noch ein: Gibt es auch Storchschnäbel, die es gerne nass mögen? Ich habe ja aufgrund des Lehmbodens ziemlich viel Nässe im Garten, zumindest in den etwas tiefer gelegenen Partien. 

Liebe Grüße 
Kathrin


----------



## ina1912 (31. Aug. 2017)

ja das problem mit dem lehmboden hab ich auch. die meisten von den oben genannten Sorten gedeihen hier bei mir, die können sowohl die Trockenheit unter den Bäumen ab als auch den schweren nassen Boden im beet, der bei Trockenheit auch noch steinhart wird. also die g. x. oxonianum Züchtungen machen das auf jeden fall in meinem beet. davon hab ich den üblichen rosanen, den jeder hat, dann den sternblütigen WINSTON CHURCHILL, den lachsfarbenen WARGRAVE PINK und den weissrosa HOLLYWOOD. das sind auch die später und öfter blühenden Sorten.
der g. sanguineum und der g. wlassovianum können das hundert pro auch. der g. phaeum würde ich sagen auch.
 nur die für den Steingarten halt nicht, die cinereum- und gracile- sorten, die hatte ich ohne Drainage versucht,  das war nix.
die teppichbildenden macrorrhizum und cantabrigiense sorten wären da jetzt auch nicht die ersten Pflanzen der wahl.
den Wiesen-__ Storchschnabel g. pratense teste ich gerade auf lehmboden, da hab ich ROZANNE,  BROOKSIDE und MRS. KENDALL CLARK. hab das gefühl, dass es nicht so ganz ideal ist. Daher würde ich auf jeden Fall immer ne tüte billige universal Erde ausm Supermarkt vorrätig halten und jedesmal ne ordentliche Schippe davon mit ins pflanzloch geben. dann können die Wurzeln besser atmen. Feuchtigkeit brauchen sie ja, nur eben etwas lockereren Boden.
was ich noch nicht habe, ist g. palustre, der __ Sumpf-storchschnabel. der Name lässt ja vermuten, dass er gerne nass steht... kannst du ja mal probieren.
Allerdings sind die nun auch nicht alle so einfach zu bekommen. Ich habe das große Glück, dass ich in ner viertel Stunde in der Förster staudengärtnerei sein kann, die an die 70 Sorten führen. der berühmte Potsdamer gärtner und Züchter Karl Förster hat die storchenschnäbel ja schon zu seiner Zeit mit Leidenschaft in seinen Kompositionen verwendet. in seinem Garten kann man die alle ansehen, wie sie wirken, dann schreibt man den Namen vom Schildchen ab und geht nebenan in die Gärtnerei, dort stehen sie dann alle...  gartencenter haben meist nur ein zwei geraniümer im Sortiment. in ner ordentlichen staudengärtnerei hast du eventuell mehr Glück, dass sie so fünf bis sechs führen. aber auch Baumschulen bieten die überraschenderweise an, meist dann wildformen. du kannst natürlich auch online bestellen, aber damit hab ich keine erfahrung. ein paar online staudengärtnereien hatte ich mal rausgesucht, die ein recht ordentliches Sortiment haben, dort sind auch ganz vernünftig die lateinischen Namen bzw die Herkunft der Züchtung sowie detaillierte Beschreibung der Ansprüche und wuchsform dargestellt, was ja ziemlich wichtig ist. ich hatte sie hier direkt im beitrag #1 verlinkt.

versuch mal!
lg Ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (31. Aug. 2017)

Danke schööön! Ganz generell gute Erfahrungen mit dem Bestellen von Pflanzen habe ich hier und hier gemacht, vielleicht ist das ja auch für den/die ein- oder andere/n Mitleser/in interessant. Ansonsten habe ich hier oben in der Nähe von Flensburg (in Wees) eine wirklich tolle Staudengärtnerei aufgetan, da werde ich bestimmt ein paar Sorten finden. Hach, jetzt bin ich schon wieder ganz zappelig und will in die Gärtnerei! Ich glaube, das hört nie auf …


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Sep. 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Danke schööön! Ganz generell gute Erfahrungen mit dem Bestellen von Pflanzen habe ich hier und hier gemacht, vielleicht ist das ja auch für den/die ein- oder andere/n Mitleser/in interessant. Ansonsten habe ich hier oben in der Nähe von Flensburg (in Wees) eine wirklich tolle Staudengärtnerei aufgetan, da werde ich bestimmt ein paar Sorten finden. Hach, jetzt bin ich schon wieder ganz zappelig und will in die Gärtnerei! Ich glaube, das hört nie auf …


oh, wie nachvollziehbar... wälze schon diverse Kataloge wegen Tulpenzwiebeln usw.....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (1. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Kathrin, ich habe mal deine links angesehen. Also der hier
https://www.pflanzmich.de/produkt/64010/wiesen-storchschnabel.html
hat auch eine schöne große Auswahl. da sind züchtungen dabei, die ich noch nie gesehen habe, aber leider fehlen bei denen noch die Fotos. auf jeden Fall sind aber die von mir für deine Frage empfohlenen Sorten fast alle dabei, dann würde ich es mal versuchen mit denen!

lg Ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (1. Sep. 2017)

Huhu Ina,
das ist wirklich eine tolle Gärtnerei – die sind nördlich von Hamburg im Baumschulgebiet zu Hause und ich war auch schon mal persönlich dort. Die Pflanzen, die ich bisher da bestellt habe, kamen immer in sehr gutem Zustand bei mir an und man bekommt jedes Mal eine ausführliche Pflanzanleitung mitgeliefert. Man kann sogar einen Gärtner mitbestellen! Der kommt dann aber – glaube ich – nicht im Karton …


----------



## ina1912 (1. Sep. 2017)

sieht er wenigstens gut aus? Dann könnte man ja auch mal bestellen....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (1. Sep. 2017)

Lach, bisher habe ich immer alleine gebuddelt – an den Gärtner habe ich mich noch nicht herangetraut! Nein, mal im Ernst: Ich glaube, dass die mit GaLa-Betrieben im ganzen Bundesgebiet kooperieren und da immer den nächstgelegenen Fachmann zum Kunden schicken.


----------



## ina1912 (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

@Kathrinvdm   so ich habe mal nach Deiner Empfehlung bei pflanzmich.de bestellt!

das waren glaube ich 5 verschiedene Bodendeckerrosen in kräftigen Farben von apricot, mandarine, orange,  pink und himbeerrot um meinem staudenbeet im Herbst deutlich mehr Farbe zu geben, sowie 9, in worten NEUN (!!!!) geraniümse! Damit habe ich die 40-sorten-geranium-Grenze geknackt!

generell bin ich zufrieden mit der Lieferzeit und dem Zustand der Pflanzen. bei zwei geraniumsorten wurde mir zwar offenbar das richtige Familienmitglied geschickt, aber eine falsche Züchtung (Farbe). reklamiert hab ich nicht, sind ja schon eingepflanzt. Trotzdem schade.

mit dabei waren:

g. pratense HOCUS POCUS (auberginenfarbenes Laub mit lila Blüte, stand schon lange auf der Wunschliste)

g. pratense SUMMER SKIES (als fliederfarbene gefüllt blühende Sorte)

dann

   
g. wallichianum LILAC ICE (der sollte lt. Foto hell eisblauviolett sein, kam aber in pinkvoilett mit weißem Auge, den sie dort auch unter g. wallichianum mit anderem züchtungsnamen anbieten. Haben sie wohl daneben gegriffen.  Übrigens sieht der dem g. pratense  ROZANNE in Blütenform und Blatt sehr ähnlich nur nicht so extrem blau. und was soll ich euch erzählen? im I net findet man doch tatsächlich ROZANNE nicht nur als pratense, sondern vereinzelt wird er auch als wallichianum verkauft! so ganz hundertprozentig verlässlich sind die händlerangaben eben nicht)


dann
 
g. procurrens ANN FOLKARD (auf Goldkäferchens englandbildern ist ann folkard aber mit g. anemonifolium ausgewiesen)

g. palustre (der kommt bei mir an den Teich in die Sumpfzone)

g. x cultorum SWEET HEIDI (leider auch die falsche Farbe geliefert, sollte lt. Foto ganz hell eisrosé sein, kam aber in kräftig pink mit weißer Mitte und ähnelt meinem g. x cultorum ORKNEY CHERRY wie ein Ei dem anderen)

g. ibericum VITAL (niedrig bleibender dunkelblauer behaarter __ storchschnabel)

g. x magnificum ROSEMOORE (das ist der große dunkelblaue, der gerne umfällt)

g. cinereum PURPLE PILLOW (angeblich die dunkelroteste züchtung die zu haben ist, für den absolut sonnigen und trockenen Steingarten)


so und hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinen anderen geraniumsen, die jetzt noch blühen

  g. x oxonianum HOLLYWOOD
    g. pratense oder g. wallichianum ROZANNE

    g. pratense BROOKSIDE

  g. x oxonianum WARGRAVE PINK

  g. wlassovianum

schönes Wochenende noch euch allen!

lg Ina


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Ina,
ich hab' mir jetzt meinen zweiten Geranium pratense bestellt ("Rozanne"). Es wird noch gewürfelt, ob sie ins neue Hochbeet darf, oder an die Südseite zur Rosenunterpflnzung (ich kriege neue Rosen ).


----------



## ina1912 (1. Okt. 2017)

wieso gewürfelt und nicht zwei gekauft? so teuer sind sie doch nicht! 


du hast sie also auch als pratense gekauft und nicht als wallichianum ja? ich muss das nochmal googeln...

ach ja, natürlich unter die Rosen, sie lieben das hochhangeln, da müssen sie nicht auf dem Boden rum liegen


----------



## ina1912 (2. Okt. 2017)

Übrigens habe ich es jetzt doch mit einer Reklamation der falsch gelieferten Storchschnäbel versucht, denn der Händler hat hierfür eine ganz praktische Lösung gefunden. einfach ein Email - Formular auf der Webseite ausfüllen mit Artikelnummer, Bestellnummer, kurze Beschreibung eintippen und dazu ein Foto hochladen, absenden, fertig. das fand ich ganz gut. mal gucken, was passiert...

lg Ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (2. Okt. 2017)

Liebe Ina, 
sehr gut! Die Gärtnerei ist eigentlich immer sehr sehr kulant und hilfsbereit in solchen Fällen. In der Regel bekommt man dann einfach die richtigen Pflanzen noch hinterher geliefert. Ich hatte diesen Fall zwar noch nicht, aber in der App der Gärtnerei (auf der Website unter »Meisterfragen zu finden), in der man Gartenfragen aller Art stellen kann, bekomme ich immer mit, dass das so läuft. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du ganz fix die richtigen Farben geliefert bekommst!


----------



## ina1912 (2. Okt. 2017)

Danke Kathrin! war ein guter tipp, dieser Händler. Jedenfalls fand ich die Auswahl an außergewöhnlichen Farben bei Bodendeckerrosen und geraniumsen außerordentlich groß. mal schauen, ob sich dieses Jahr noch mehr Blüten zeigen als die oben schon abgebildeten.
was sie nicht hatten, ist der relativ geläufige g. cinereum BALLERINA. aber nicht so schlimm,  den kriege ich schon noch irgendwie. Dafür wollte ich jetzt nicht extra noch j woanders bestellen und zweimal Versandkosten zahlen..
edit: mist, der ist doch dort im angebot, muss ich überblättert haben....


----------



## ina1912 (7. Okt. 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 

meine Reklamation wurde übrigens anerkannt. eine der beiden zwar erst nach einer kleinen Diskussion, hier wollte man auf andere Licht- und Bodenverhältnisse ausweichen, aber einfarbig weiß im Katalog und in Wirklichkeit zweifarbig pink mit weißem Auge kann ja nun wirklich nicht an der Beleuchtung liegen... bin jedenfalls froh, dass es geklappt hat, die beiden richtigen Pflanzen sind bereits auf dem Weg zu mir. Mal sehen, ob noch Blüten dran sind, dann bekommt Ihr Bilder. 

 Hier habe ich noch was schönes gefunden... eine Bilderbibliothek der britischen Gesellschaft für winterharte Stauden  für u. a. geranium :

http://www.hardy-plant.org.uk/index.php?route=/plants/imagelib&genus=Geranium/page-15#P00126

beim groben Durchsehen sehr interessant, viele mir unbekannte Arten dabei, aber (für die Briten, von denen ich etwas mehr Präzision in der Sache erwartet hätte) enttäuschenderweise viele gängige Züchtungen nicht dabei und etliche unbewusst doppelt drin, da oft beim Namen der Züchtung der botanische Nachname fehlt. aber trotzdem für uns ein toller Fundus für die Gartenplanung oder das Aufstocken der Sammlung.

lg Ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Okt. 2017)

WOW  Ina,
da sind aber so einige, wo ich spontan sage.... 'habe möchte'.
Mir war gar nicht bekannt, dass es den __ Storchschnabel in derart vielen Variationen gibt!


----------



## ina1912 (8. Okt. 2017)

ich wusste das schon ne weile, seit ich mich mit ihnen beschäftige... ganz am anfang hier hab ich mal was von über 400 Sorten geschrieben, aber jetzt hab ich noch mal genauere Zahlen aus der o. a. Seite : wohl um die 70 - 100 wildformen und ca 700 züchtungen. Wobei da auch jeder, der mal zwei geraniumse kreuzt, dem kind auch gleich nen eigenen namen gibt und nicht gleich registrieren lässt. Daher tauchen manche Variationen mehrfach mit verschiedenen Namen auf.

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (8. Okt. 2017)

hier 
http://apps.rhs.org.uk/planttrials/...ommittee=TA&txtName=geranium&txtcate=selected

sind die versuchsreihen der Royal horticultural society mit den verschiedenen geraniumgruppen auf ihre gartentauglichkeit, winterhärte, Resistenzen u. a. sehr gut dokumentiert und stehen als pdf zum Download bereit. hab ich mal gemacht. das sind sehr ordentliche Übersichten mit tollen Bildern, die werde ich mir speichern. Allerdings muss ich auch hier bemängeln, dass bei vielen Züchtungen nur der Züchtungsname und nicht die geranium-untergruppe dabei steht.


----------



## Biotopfan (8. Okt. 2017)

Hei, meine neue Geranium pratense Midnight Reiter macht nicht gut...
Sie is wohl nicht angewachsen. Was blöd ist, ist das sie wohl in Torf im Topf stand und der ganz schlechte Verbindung zum Lehm außenrum hatte.
Hätte ich wohl besser abgeschüttelt. Weil selbst wenn der Lehm außenraum nass war, war der Torf brottrocken.
Hoffe das es täuscht und die Pflanze im Frühjahr wieder austreibt. Im Mom sieht es nicht danach aus
VG Monika


----------



## ina1912 (8. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Monika!
mach doch mal bitte ein Foto von der Mitte der Pflanze! meine letzte Woche neu gepflanzte hocus pocus sieht auch etwas dürftig aus, aber in der Mitte ist austrieb zu sehen. die beiden sind sehr ähnlich mit ihrem dunklen Laub, vielleicht ist das im Herbst normal?


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Okt. 2017)

Hei, ja hoffentlich...
Ich mach mal das Foto, wenns etwas heller ist...bei uns auf dem Berg is grad alles im Nebel...

Bin halt vom 0815Geranium gewöhnt, das es unkaputtbar ist...aber scheinbar gibt es doch paar Zicken...
Ähm, wann vermehrt man das Geranium Magnificum?
Kann ich die jetzt abschneiden und stecken?
Und das Rozzane, kann man da Absenker machen?
VG Monika


----------



## ina1912 (9. Okt. 2017)

oh das habe ich noch nie versucht! Bisher habe ich ich sie nur durch Teilung vermehrt bzw. die selbst ausgesäten eingesammelt und an Ort und Stelle verpflanzt. Bei ROZANNE stelle ich mir das mit dem Teilen schwierig vor, der Horst verbreitert sich ja nicht so richtig. ob das mit Absenkern geht... versuch macht kluch!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (10. Okt. 2017)

für Euch, die Ihr von der Vielfalt der auf den verlinkten Seiten abgebildeten Storchschnäbeln begeistert seid, hier könnt Ihr noch einmal einen Blick in meine Galerie werfen....von den bisher angesammelten gut 40 Sorten fehlen nur noch ganz wenige, die noch keine Blüte hatten.  das Album mit den Geraniumblüten habe ich aktualisiert mit allem, was bisher in meinem Garten Blüten gezeigt hat (und wird natürlich  auch künftig aktualisiert). 

klickt auf das Album  :

[album=large]2324[/album]

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (16. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Leute! 
auf meiner Suche danach, ob es in Deutschland auch sowas wie in England die "national collection" für bestimmte Arten von Pflanzen gibt, bin ich mal auf diese Seite hier gestoßen :
http://www.garden-shopping.de/shop/kategorie_179.html

die haben eine Sammlung von geranium angelegt, da steht sehr viel wissenswertes über die Storchschnäbel drin, auch häufig aus welchen Arten Kreuzungen entstanden sind. sie ist sehr umfangreich (vollständig geht sowieso nicht), hat zwar nicht alle, die ich habe, aber dafür noch sehr viele mehr, als die, die ich bereits kannte. Darunter auch einige sehr interessante Sorten, die nun schon wieder auf meiner Wunschliste gelandet sind! Und das schöne ist: die kann man alle da kaufen! Ich hatte aber gerade erst von pflanzmich.de Lieferung erhalten und erwarte noch eine Lieferung von zauberstaude. de..... 
also diese Seite ist für Geranium-Liebhaber ein absolutes Muss!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (19. Okt. 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

inzwischen sind alle Lieferungen bei mir eingetrudelt. Sowohl die Ersatzlieferung nach der Reklamation bei pflanzmich.de als auch meine Bestellung bei zauberstaude.de.
die Pflanzen sehen alle gut aus, waren ganz okay verpackt und sind gut gelabelt. leider blüht im Moment keine, so dass ich euch erstens keine Fotos liefern kann und zweitens auch nicht genau prüfen kann, ob ich die richtigen erhalten habe. Zumindest an der wuchs- und blattform kann ich aber sehen, dass es offenbar erstmal die richtigen Unterarten sind. ob nachher die varietät bzw blütenfarbe stimmt, werden wir sicher erst nächstes Jahr sehen. Nur ein oder zwei spätblühende haben noch ne Knospe, die sich hoffentlich noch im Oktober öffnet.

übrigens habe ich hier noch eine ganz tolle Seite einer österreichischen sammlerin gefunden, die sich sehr sehr lange schon mit geraniümern beschäftigt und ein riesiges fotoarchiv hat. alles sehr genau beschriftet, sehr viele eltersorten von bekannten züchtungen angegeben. da ist man überrascht, wie viele unserer beliebten Geraniumsorten doch gar nicht 'reinrassig' sind, sondern zwei verschiedene Arten als Eltern haben... man kann dort unbekannte storchenschnäbel anhand ihrer Blüten und Blätter identifizieren, und, was ich sehr toll finde, man kann sogar nach Farben sortierte Blütenpaletten ansehen, wenn für eine Pflanzung noch bestimmte Farbe gesucht wird! zb weißer __ Storchschnabel, unterteilt nach Standortbedingungen wie boden und Licht. wenns das nicht schon gäbe, ich würde glatt versuchen so eine Datenbank aufzubauen! hatte schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, bevor ich die hier fand.
schaut mal rein, wenn Ihr neugierig seid :

* defekter Link entfernt *

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (8. Mai 2018)

moin moin zusammen!

das neue Geraniumjahr hat schon angefangen und ich will es mit den ersten Blüten eröffnen.

zuerst der Braune __ Storchschnabel (G. phaeum) SAMOBOR

     

als nächstes ist aufgeblüht der Balkan- oder großwurzelige Storchschnabel (G. macrorrhizum)

   

und gestern hinzugekommen der __ Waldstorchschnabel (G. sylvaticum) LILAC ICE

 

Meine vielen anderen, in den letzten ein-zwei Jahren gepflanzten Geraniümer machen sich super, manche stehen auch jetzt erstmalig in Knospe.
leider sind mir im Vorgarten - Hochbeet einige der G. x. cultorum - und eine der G. cinereum - Züchtungen offenbar durch Trockenfröste umgekommen. Die Nachlieferungen sind aber bereits unterwegs, eine kommt sogar heute schon.
es verspricht also insgesamt ein spannendes blütenreiches Jahr zu werden.

ich freue mich schon auf Eure Geraniumblütenfotos, die Ihr hoffentlich hier wieder einstellt!

liebe Grüße
ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Mai 2018)

Huhu Ina, 
bei mir im Norden blüht da noch nix, aber ich schätze mal, dass es in den nächsten zwei Wochen losgehen wird. Wenn es so weit ist, poste ich Bilder. Bin selber sehr gespannt, weil ich mir ein paar besondere Farben und auch ein oder zwei Arten mit geäderten Blüten bestellt habe. Mal sehen! *vorfreu*


----------



## ina1912 (8. Mai 2018)

da kannst Du ja gespannt sein! Ich lauere schon auf den Paketdienst, wenn was Blühendes dabei ist, mache ich auch Bilder. Zumindest müsste heute die sternblütige magentafarbene Thurstonianum dabei sein..Die meisten kommen aber erst später von dem anderen Händler.


----------



## ina1912 (8. Mai 2018)

jo, sind angekommen..es geht ihnen ganz gut, waren nur gut eineinhalb tage unterwegs. Wirklich kleine Pflänzchen mit ordentlich Blattaustrieb, aber noch keine Blüten dran.


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 

es geht weiter mit den ersten Blüten von

G. phaeum ROSEUM

  

G. phaeum RAVEN

  


und hier noch mal ein Schmetterling auf G. sylvaticum ICE BLUE (da habe ich mich gestern verschrieben)

  

weitere Sorten stehen in den Startlöchern, morgen gibt es sicher neue Bilder! 

schönen Abend noch! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (10. Mai 2018)

Hier noch mal RAVEN und ICE BLUE
 
 

außerdem ist G. maculatum ESPRESSO aufgeblüht. Die kaffefarbenen Blätter sieht man ganz unten, das ist der erste Austrieb im Frühjahr. Die jetzigen hohen Blätter sind etwas grüner.
   

soeben ist noch G. renardii, der Kaukasus __ Storchschnabel aufgeblüht
 

und G. phaeum WALKÜRE 
  

lg Ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2018)

bei mir ist auch der letzte noch vorhandene Geranium renardii "Philippe Valbelle" aufgeblüht


----------



## ina1912 (13. Mai 2018)

moin moin! 

gestern aufgeblüht

nochmal G. phaeum WALKÜRE 
  

G. sanguineum 

  

G. sylvaticum BIRCH LILAC 
 

und hier möchte ich Euch einen nahen Verwandten drs Geraniums vorstellen, nämlich das Erodium. 
während der __ Storchschnabel in England Cranesbill genannt wird (was streng genommen gar nicht Storchschnabel, sondern Kranichschnabel heißt ), wird das Erodium Heronsbill (Reiherschnabel) genannt, die Fruchtstände auch schnabelartig aussehen.
ich hatte über die Pflanze schon öfter etwas in den englischen Gartensendungen gesehen  aber noch nie eine hier gesehen..
neulich im hornbach entdeckte ich eine Pflanze, von der ich dachte, es sei eine Sorte geranium, weil sie von der wuchsform und Blütenform sehr ähnlich war. Ich sah auf das Schild, und siehe da: ein Erodium! Musste natürlich sofort mitgenommen werden! 
die Blätter sind etwas runder und sie braucht etwas mehr Sonne, aber sonst dem Geranium sehr ähnlich 
 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (13. Mai 2018)

und das G. cinereum BALLERINA schiebt die ersten Blüten


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo! 

heute morgen kam die erste Blüte des G. macrorrhizum INGWERSENS VARIETY 
  

hier nochmal G. silvaticum BIRCH LILAC und G. phaeum WALKÜRE in voller Pracht 
    

das G. nodosum hat im Laufe des Tages auch schon Blüten geschoben, aber der Regen hat die ganz schön zerschossen, da kann ich erst später Bilder machen. 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2018)

ach so und hier noch mal das neue Erodium


----------



## ina1912 (16. Mai 2018)

moin! 

heute früh aufgeblüht das G. x cantabrigiense ST. OLA


----------



## ina1912 (17. Mai 2018)

n'abend zusammen! 

hier die nächsten :

G. nodosum, der knotige Bergwaldstorchschnabel, extrem wurzeldruckverträglich mit weniger aber ausdauernder Blüte in silbrig-lila 

 

G. himalayense GRAVETYE, der Himalaya - __ Storchschnabel in bestechendem Blau 
 

G. x oxonianum WINSTON CHURCHILL mit Sternblüte
  

G. x oxonianum  der normale Oxford - Storchschnabel 
  

und hier noch mal G. cinereum BALLERINA  der graue Storchschnabel, mit schon ein paar mehr Blüten. Kann auch dichte Bütenpolster bilden
 

und die nächsten sitzen schon wieder in den Startlöchern. .

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (18. Mai 2018)

weiter geht es mit diesen hier :

zuerst g. sanguineum VARIATUM STRIATUM mit der Blüte im Knitterlook als Markenzeichen 
  

und hier, was mich besonders freut, dass sie im dritten Jahr endlich mal mehrere Knospen hat, die gefüllt blühende g. himalayense PLENUM bzw auch BIRCH DOUBLE genannt. Ganz geöffnet sind sie noch nicht, aber ich konnte es nicht abwarten . 
  

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2018)

moin moin! 

so langsam blüht der gefüllte Himalaya - __ Storchschnabel G. himalayense PLENUM richtig auf
  


außerdem hinzugekommen 

G. ibericum VITAL, der iberische Storchschnabel, in Wirklichkeit viel blauer als es das Foto wiedergibt

  

und G. sanguineum ALBA, der weiß blühende Blutstorchschnabel

  

PS 
nicht, dass ich Euch hier mit jeder einzelnen Blüte langweilen will ..  Ihr wollt sicher lieber Bilder von den Pflanzen sehen, wenn sie in voller Blüte stehen... 
aber auf diese Weise hier hat man eine ganz gute Dokumentation von der Reihenfolge des Aufblühens, was für kommende jahre vielleicht nützlich sein kann, wo man dann nochmal nachschlagen kann. 

lg und einen sonnigen Dienstag gewünscht! 

ina


----------



## Limnos (22. Mai 2018)

Meine Storchenschnäbel, bis auf pusillus, den ich mal draußen aufgenommen habe, wachsen die alle in meinem Garten

      
Brauner St. (Geranium phaeum)/ Knotiger St. (Geranium nodosum)

        
Blutroter St. (Geranium sanguineum) / Knotiger St. (Geranium nodosum)


      
Zwerg St. (Geranium pusillum) / Kaukasus St. (Geranium renardii)

      
Himalaya St. (Geranium himalayense) / Stink-St. (Geranium robertianum)

  
Sumpf St. (Geranium palustre)

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2018)

oh wie schön Wolfgang  Du hast auch eine breite Auswahl!  und Dein Sumpfstorchschnabel blüht schon?! Meiner noch nicht, hat aber Knospenansätze. 

lg Ina


----------



## Limnos (22. Mai 2018)

Nein, erwischt! Es ist eine vorjährige Aufnahme. Ebenso die vom Zwerg- und vom Kaukasus-Storchenschnabel.

Ina, hast du den Wald-Storchenschnabel?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2018)

ich habe eine Züchtung des sylvaticum namens GRAVETYE, das ist weiter oben auch schon mit einer Blüte abgebildet. Die richtige wildform habe ich leider nicht. Ich dachte, Du hättest letztes Jahr mal ein Foto eingestellt ? Willst du von meinem was abhaben?


----------



## ina1912 (23. Mai 2018)

moin moin!

hier ein paar weitere geraniümer

g. sanguineum ALBUM, der weiß blühende Blutstorchschnabel

 

g. nodosum, der knotige Bergwaldstorchschnabel

 


g. ibericum VITAL, der iberische __ Storchschnabel

     

g. x. magnificum, der Prachtstorchschnabel . die Verwandschaft zum ibericum ist unverkennbar, nur dass er etwas höher gezüchtet wurde und der iberische kompakter wächst
 

g. x cantabrigiense, der Cambridge - Storchschnabel blüht weiß, im Verblühen rosa
 

g. sanguineum VARIATUM STRIATUM, Blutstorchschnabel mit rosa Blüten im Knitterlook
 

g. renardii, der __ Kaukasus-Storchschnabel
 

mein Liebling, der gefüllt blühende Himalaya- Storchschnabel  g. himalayense PLENUM bzw BIRCH DOUBLE, der sich endlich eingelebt hat. Er ist etwas regenempfindlich, aber ich mag ihn, weil er so knuffig und fluffig mit den kleinen Blütenröschen unterm __ Buchsbaum hockt wie in einem Rosamunde Pilcher Film
 

im voller Pracht nochmals der __ Waldstorchschnabel g. sylvaticum BIRCH LILAC
 

PS Wolfgang  da habe ich gestern Quatsch geschrieben,. die Züchtung des sylvaticum heißt nicht GRAVETYE, denn das ist eine Züchtung des g. himalayense. Die verwechsle ich jedes Mal, da sie auch noch dicht nebeneinander stehen.

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2018)

Hier noch mal ein Schnappschuss vom Reiherschnabel (Erodium) . Jetzt weiß ich auch  warum das Erodium varabile heißt.... die Blüten werden mit jedem Tag heller, so hat man unter Umständen verschiedenfarbige Blüten an der Pflanze, je nach dem wann sie aufgeblüht sind  
  

hier ist - neben dem mit der Blüte gerade erst brginnenden Blutstorchschnabel g. sanguineum - der weiß blühende Cambridge - __ Storchschnabel g. x cantabrigiense ST OLA zu sehen, welches sich innerhalb weniger Monate nach dem Teilen und Umpflanzen äußert gut eingelebt hat 

  

lg Ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Mai 2018)

Liebe Ina,
ich habe mal eine ganz blöde Frage an Dich als Storchschnabelflüstererin: Können Geranium-Arten ihre Farbe verändern? Also zum Beispiel aufgrund des pH-Wertes des Bodens, so wie das bei __ Hortensien passiert? Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass alle meine Storchschnäbel pink blühen – obwohl ich auch welche mit weißen, karminroten und blauen Blüten gepflanzt hatte … *kopfkratz und wunder*


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube eigentlich nicht, hab ich jedenfalls noch nie bemerkt. Ich habe auch einen sehr sauren Boden, wogegen die meisten Storchschnäbel ja aus frischer gärtnereierde kommen, da hab ich noch nie eine farbveränderung bemerkt. ich habe auch richtig dolle blaue, die beim kauf auch blau waren  womöglich ist blau in dem einen boden blauer und in anderem vielleicht mehr violettstichig, das will ich nicht ausschließen. Aber weiß in pink, nee.  kann mir höchstens vorstellen,, dass ein weißer eingegangen ist und sich ein pinker an der Stelle ausgesät hat. 

tut mir leid, da kann ich Dir wohl nicht weiterhelfen  . .. lg Ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Mai 2018)

Hmmm, ich beobachte das mal weiter, vielleicht kommen die anderen Farben ja noch … Danke Dir jedenfalls! 

Liebe Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

heute hat die nächste Gruppe angefangen zu blühen

g. endressii, der Basken- o. Pyrenäenstorchschnabel, die Urmutter der vielen Züchtungen von Oxford - Storchschnäbeln
 

hier ein paar Oxford - Storchschnäbel  die mWn aus g. endressii und g. versicolor hervorgingen:

g. x oxonianum WARGRAVE PINK in lachsfarben, HOLLYWOOD in weißrosa mit magentafarbenen Adern, WINSTON CHURCHILL mit sternförmiger Blüte

     

der Prachtstorchschnabel g. x magnificum in blau

 


hier der erste Wiesen-__ Storchschnabel, der sich geöffnet hat.
g. pratense MRS KENDALL CLARK  hellblaue Blüten mit weißen Adern

 

und hier noch mal der Blutstorchschnabel mit den Knitterblüten g. sanguineum VARIATUM STRIATUM
   

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (27. Mai 2018)

Heute ist g. clarkei KASHMIR WHITE aufgeblüht, der Kaschmir - __ Storchschnabel. Ein wenig mehr hatte ich mir von der Blüte versprochen .  letztlich unterscheidet sie sich kaum von der Blüte des weißen Blutstorchschnabel g. sanguineum ALBUM 

  nur das Laub sieht anders aus  mehr wie bei einem __ Wiesen-Storchschnabel 

und hier noch paar die bisher schon gezeigten Storchschnäbel voll aufgeblüht :

                

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

am Sonntag morgen lief wieder eine Folge mdr Garten. Diesmal beschäftigt sich ein ganzer Beitrag mit der Vielfalt und den grenzenlosen Einsatzmöglichkeiten des Geraniums. Wer es ansehen möchte, hier der link zur mdr Mediathek :

https://www.mdr.de/mediathek/fernsehen/a-z/sendung789898_ipgctx-false_zc-ba8902b5_zs-73445a6d.html


außerdem habe ich bei einem Staudenhändler eine mir noch unbekannte Art des Geraniums gesehen und wollte sie googeln. dabei stieß ich auf diese nach lateinischen Namen alphabetisch geordnete Liste von (allen?) Arten und auch Sorten von Geranium, bei den Kreuzungen stehen zT auch die Eltern dahinter, was ich ganz aufschlussreich finde:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cranesbill_species

im übrigen ist mein nächstes must-have das Erodium guttatum, eine Art des Reiherschnabels. es gibt sie vereinzelt. Ich suche nur noch einen Händler, bei dem ich noch meht bestelle, damit sich 7, 95 Euro Porto lohnen.
und so sieht es aus :

https://goo.gl/images/Aa2wSr

https://shop.stauden-kirschenlohr.d...VFUllURVhUPWVyb2RpdW0lMjBndXR0YXR1bSUyMA.html

ist das nicht eine bezaubernde kleine Blüte? fast wie __ Veilchen. 


lg Ina


----------



## Limnos (28. Mai 2018)

Ja, es ist schon erstaunlich, was es da alles gibt. Wenn man da noch Pelargonium hinzurechnet. was volkstümlich auch als Geranie bezeichnet wird, dann kommt so einiges zusammen. Ich beschränke mich da auf europäische und winterharte (Wild)Arten, sonst blieben mir weder Platz noch Geld für andere Pflanzen übrig. ZZt. "rode" ich G. nodosum und in geringerem Maße G. phaeum, weil es fast alle Bereiche des Garten mit und ohne meine Hilfe erobert hat. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## ina1912 (28. Mai 2018)

ja, da sagst Du was, Wolfgang! 

mit den nicht winterharten fange ich auch gar nicht erst an bzw überwintere meine Pelargonien nicht, sondern kaufe jedes Jahr neue.. nur eine Duftpelargonie wohnt in einem Kübel am Fuße einer Palme, die muss jedes mal arg zurück geschnitten werden,wenn sie aus dem Winterquartier kommt. 
bei den Geramiümern gefällt mir jedoch das g. madeirense sehr gut, mit dem habe ich schon geliebäugelt. Aber im Wintergarten ist kein Platz mehr.

und draußen durch meinen vielen Schatten, da vermehren sich die phaeum und nodosum sehr ordentlich, da geht es mir wie Dir. da ich die noch nicht so lange habe, freue ich mich noch über den Nachwuchs. Wer weiß, wie das in ein paar Jahren aussieht.

ich werde aber jeden Sämling erstmal stehen lassen. da ich ja sehr viele Sorten habe, hoffe ich auf eine schöne Zufallskreuzung! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (28. Mai 2018)

das g. x cultorum DUSKY KRUG hat seine erste Blüte geöffnet 

  
eine Ersatzpflanze für meine im Winter vertrockneten cultorum - Sorten, die übrigen 2 können erst im August geliefert werden. 
es ist meines Wissens eine Kreuzung aus dem g. sessiliflorum und dem g. x. oxonianum 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (29. Mai 2018)

moin! 

heute habe ich die erste Blüte des g. collinum NIMBUS..sieht eigentlich aus wie ein ganz normaler Wiesen-__ Storchschnabel, hat aber sehr feines gefiedertes Laub. 

    

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (30. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen!

gestern konnte ich von dem Wiesen-__ Storchschnabel g. pratense MRS. KENDALL CLARK endlich mal ein paar Blüten ablichten, bevor der Rasensprenger wieder alles zerschiesst.
 

die weiße Änderung auf zartlila Untergrund ist äußert hübsch und ich kenne auch keinen anderen Storchschnabel mit weißen Adern 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (31. Mai 2018)

moin moin! 

hier nur schnell die ersten Blüten vom Wiesen-__ Storchschnabel 
g. pratense BROOKSIDE und HOCUS POCUS   
ersterer steht unter einer apricotfarbenen kletterrose, was eine sehr hübsche Farbkombination ist mit helllila Clematis, nur die blüht noch nicht. 
letzterer ist eine echte Augenweide mit dem dunklen Laub und hellblauen Blüten  insbesondere in Kombination mit einer mandarinenfarbenen Rose. Sobald sie weiter aufgeblüht sind, gibt's natürlich neue Bilder! 

      

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (1. Juni 2018)

Heute früh ist das kleine g. x gracile CHANTILLY aufgeblüht. es ist ein __ Bodendecker, die Oberfläche und Form der Blätter deutet auf eine Verwandschaft mit g. renardii, dem Kaukasus-__ Storchschnabel und g. cinereum, dem Grauen Storchschnabel hin. Die Blüten erinnern sehr an den Bergwaldstorchschnabel g. nodosum

  

lg Ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2018)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> gestern konnte ich von dem Wiesen-__ Storchschnabel g. pratense MRS. KENDALL CLARK endlich mal ein paar Blüten ablichten, bevor der Rasensprenger wieder alles zerschiesst.
> Anhang anzeigen 198963
> ...



Hi Ina,

sieht hier dem Geranium pratense Sämling auf unserem Wäscheplatz etwas ähnlich den ich heute auf unserem Wäscheplatz rasenmähergeschützt neben dem __ Thalia dealbata Kübel gefunden hab. Die einstige wilde "Mutterpflanze" 2m entfernt hatte zumindest keine so auffälligen hellen Adern, und der leichte rosastich könnte von Geranium palustris kommen die da auch wuchsen/ immer noch wachsen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2018)

die G. palustris halten sich bei mir im sauren Teichumfeld zwar immer nur 1-2 Jahre am Standort, säen sich aber laufend aus sodas sie umherwandernd erhalten bleiben


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Juni 2018)

Hallo Ina,

der weiße __ Storchschnabel, den ich letztes Jahr nach der Expo von dir bekommen habe, blüht auch.


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juni 2018)

oh prima! das freut mich.
als ich den vor vielen Jahren mal bekommen habe, blühte er die ersten Jahre sehr spärlich. Mittlerweile hat er sich gut etabliert, so dass ich schon seit etwa zwei drei Jahren immer wieder Teile abmache, auch größere Klumpen, die nach dem Umpflanzen auch schon relativ gut blühen. Das Schöne an dem g. sanguineum ALBUM ist, dass er nicht invasiv ist und mit den Jahren zu einer stattlichen zuverlässigen Blühstaude wird.

hier hab ich mal noch ein Bild von g. x magnificum ROSEMOORE, blüht so wie mein anderes magnificum und ibericum, nur etwas später, von der Größe zwischen den beiden anderen, aber deutlich standfester. was bei den blauen hochstieligen sonst ja immer das Problem ist

 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2018)

moin moin 

einige Geraniümer lassen mit der Blüte noch auf sich warten, aber ein paar vereinzelte Bilder habe ich zwischendurch noch.

g. pratense SPLISH SPLASH, der Wiesen-__ Storchschnabel mit den lila Klecksen
     


g. x cultorum SUE CRUG (dieses Jahr neu angeschafft im Frühling, neben der Walzenwolfsmilch), wohl eine Züchtung aus g. sessiliflorum und was anderem. charakteristisch das bronzefarbene Laub.

 

g. x cultorum ORKNEY CHERRY. das ist die Sorte, die letzes Jahr das Hochbeet komplett überwuchert hatte mit ihren Millionen Blüten bis zum Frost. Diese hier ist allerdings ein Nachkauf, die andere fiel dem Dürrefrost im März zum Opfer.. aber die neue kommt auch langsam in die Gänge 
 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder von den nächsten Geranium-Blüten

nochmal der drollige  g. pratense SPLISH SPLASH :

           

hier der Niederliegende __ Storchschnabel g. procurrens ANN FOLKARD  mit gelbgrünem Laub und magentafarbener Blüte m. schwarzem Auge, sehr gut geeignet zwischen Rosen und Gräsern oder hohen Stauden, wo er sich sehr leicht und fluffig hoch hangelt und hineinwebt:

   

hier der heimische Sumpfstorchschnabel g. palustre, der sich in der uferzone des Teichs hübsch zwischen Sumpf - vergissmeinnicht, __ Binsen und Wasseriris hineinlehnt:

   

mein neuer __ Wiesen-Storchschnabel mit dunklem Laub, g. pratense HOCUS POCUS, macht sich farblich ausgezeichnet zwischen den apricot - und pfirsichfarbenen Bodendeckerrosen:

     

und hier zwischen den himbeerroten Bodendeckerrosen und cremefarbenen Beetrosen weben sich der rosa sternblütige Oxford - Storchschnabel g. x oxonianum WINSTON CHURCHILL, der berühmte blaublütige g. wallichianum ROZANNE mit weißem Auge und der wunderschöne sibirische Storchschnabel g. wlassovianum mit lila Blüte und dunkel gezeichnetem Laub:

           


im Vorgarten die Hybride g. x cultorum ORKNEY CHERRY als Ersatzpflanze ist zwar noch kein Vergleich zu ihrer Vorgängerin vom letzten Sommer, aber sie zeigt Bemühungen:

 


es stehen noch weitere Sorten in den startlöchern.

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juli 2018)

moin zusammen! 

heute ist nun nach langer Wartezeit zum ersten Mal der japanische __ Storchschnabel g. yesoense var. nipponicum aufgeblüht. hat auch zum Glück noch etliche Knospen. Eine ganz besonders aparte Sorte  finde ich. 

  

weiterhin haben jetzt der sibirische Storchschnabel g. wlassovianum und g. wallichianum ROZANNE ihre hauptblütezeit. 
auch g. x oxonianum HOLLYWOOD, g. procurrens ANN FOLKARD und meine kleinen g. x. cultorum Sorten blühen andauernd. Davon habe ich jetzt aber keine neuen Fotos gemacht. 

lg Ina


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Ina,
zum Abschluß noch ein Foto von einem meiner Storchschnäbel, der in den letzten Wochen noch mal recht blühfreudig war. Die restlichen sind immer regelmäßig bewässert worden, und sollten nächstes jahr wieder gut austreiben.


----------



## ina1912 (8. Okt. 2018)

Sehr schönes Blau! Das ist sicher eine ROZANNE? 
meine ROZANNE steht nicht sonnig genug, hat nicht ganz so viele Blüten. Dafür macht sich am selben Standort der sibirische __ Storchschnabel g.  wlassovianum richtig gut im Herbst  viele Blüten und Laubfärbung:
          

hier ein g. wallichianum, Sorte unbekannt. Wurde mir mal als LILAC ICE geschickt, diese wäre aber deutlich heller. Die blüht auch sehr ausdauernd, hat etliche Einzelblüten und webt sich schön in die umstehenden Rosen, Stauden und Gräser 

  

lg Ina


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo Ina,
das war tatsächliche eine Rozanne! Heute habe ich die erste Blüte an den gekauften entdeckt (der kleine __ Storchschnabel und der Ruprecht blühen schon seit letzter Woche).


----------



## ina1912 (5. Mai 2019)

Welche Sorte ist das? ein macrorrhizum? 

dann kann ich ja meine auch gleich mal zeigen... 

  g. cinereum JOLLY JEWEL NIGHT ist sonst die erste im Jahr, aber hat gerade eine Knospe zu sehen... 

das Geraniumjahr eröffnete dieses Jahr vor etwa 10 Tagen g. phaeum SAMOBOR
    

es folgte g. phaeum ROSEUM 
  

hier kommen g. sylvaticum BIRCH LILAC und LILAC ICE 
    

g. maculatum ESPRESSO 
  

g. sanguineum VARIATUM STRIATUM 
  

und schließlich g. macrorrhizum 
  

weitere Sorten sind schon in den Startlöchern

lg Ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Mai 2019)

Meine Güte seid Ihr früh dran! Meine Storchschnäbel hier oben im Norden denken noch gar nicht daran zu blühen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Mai 2019)

Hi kathrin,

bei mir blüten Anfang letzter Woche die im März gesetzten Geranium cinerum v. subcaulescens auf


MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (5. Mai 2019)

Kathrin, ich bin ja von den Herren hier aus gesehen quasi auch Norden. Es liegt an den Sorten. Die Wiesen-, Pracht- und Oxfordstorchschnäbel (g. pratense, g. x. magnificum, g. x oxonianum und g. wallichianum) blühen später. Auch der herkömmliche Blutstorchschnabel g. sanguineum ist bei mir noch nicht aufgeblüht. Nur Geduld, das wird bald!

lg Ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (6. Mai 2019)

Ah, danke Ina! Das ist wirklich spannend zu sehen, was wann blüht. Eine Roxanne habe ich – und ich glaube auch bei mir steht sie nicht optimal, im letzten Jahr hat sie kaum geblüht. Wenn sie dieses Jahr auch wieder mickert, dann werde ich sie mal umsetzen. So langsam komme ich im Garten voran und erschließe den ein oder anderen Fleck, wo ich dann neue Beete anlegen kann.

Vor zwei Wochen habe ich mich übrigens riesig gefreut, als mein Nachbar, ein alter Bauer, rüberkam und sagte, dass er etwas für mich habe. Er hatte gerade seine __ Dahlien gesetzt, ein feierliches Ritual, dass sich in jedem Frühjahr pünktlich wiederholt. Und obwohl ich mir immer geschworen habe, dass ich keine Pflanzen haben möchte, die ich im Herbst ausbuddeln muss, war ich doch sehr gerührt, als er mir vier seiner Dalienknollenbündel überreichte. Das ist eine wirkliche Ehre! Nun habe ich sie ebenfalls gesetzt und bin riesig gespannt, was da aus der Erde kommen wird.


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Mai 2019)

echte Auszeichnung!
Ich habe mich noch nicht getraut... wir hatten vor 2 Nächten -4°C....
warte noch bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo liebe Eva-Maria, wie schön, von Dir zu lesen! *wink*

Ein Nachbar meiner Eltern hat mir mal gesagt, dass es keinen Frost mehr gibt, sobald die __ Farne angefangen haben, ihre Wedel auszurollen. Seit ich das beobachte, habe ich tatsächlich nichts Gegenteiliges feststellen können. In meinem ganzen Garten sind die Farne mittlerweile im Gange und schon bis zu 50 cm hoch. Insofern vertraue ich einfach mal auf den alten Bauern und die Farne und hoffe, dass meine __ Dahlien was werden!


----------



## DbSam (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo Kathrin,

bitte lasse dem Nachbar von mir viele liebe Grüße ausrichten und frage ihn, wie ich meinem Farn diese einzigartige Fähigkeit beibringen kann. - Denn ab und zu musste ich erfrorene Wedel abschneiden.
Wahrscheinlich hab ich nur Waldorf-__ Farne ... 

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Waldorf-Farn?
Keine Ahnung, ihren Namen können sie jedenfalls auch nicht tanzen...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (7. Mai 2019)

Hmmm, vielleicht kommt es wirklich auf die Farnart an? Oder ich habe bislang bloß Glück gehabt …


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo Kathrin,
klar ist es noch kalt des nachts, aber so lange die __ Dahlien es (noch) nicht schaffen auszutreiben, sollte das auch so klappen. Klar ist es sicherer, erst nach den "Eisheiligen" ans Einbuddeln zu gehen, aber selbst danach kann ja noch die "Schafskälte" kommen .
Ich werde unsere empfindlichen Töpfe Mitte der Woche 'rausstellen (Agapanthus & Co, sowie zwei Tomaten), die __ Oleander & Co können das bereits ab,und stehen draußen.


----------



## ina1912 (8. Mai 2019)

Guten Morgen! 

unser hiesiger Farn, sowohl der wintergrüne als auch der sommergrüne, haben schon seit längerem ihre Wedel am Ausrollen, teilweise schon recht hoch. Trotzdem hatten wir jetzt gerade noch drei Nächte mit etwas Frost. Zumindest hat der frische Rosenaustrieb einen kleinen Schlag weg bekommen. Obwohl etliche Strauch-, Kletter- und Bodendeckerrosen bereits deutlich Knospen zeigen! 
wie auch immer, ich komme mal wieder aufs Thema zurück:

trotz Nachtfrost jetzt im sonnigen Steingarten so halb aufgeblüht das g. cinereum JOLLY JEWEL NIGHT 
  

und hier im Schattengarten die erste Blüte des g. himalayense GRAVETYE
  

alle vorher gezeigten Sorten der letzten Tage wohnen übrigens auch im Schattengarten, da scheint es geschützter zu sein. 

wünsche einen sonnigen Tag! 
lg Ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Mai 2019)

... ich bin hin und weg, wie viele Sorten & Farben Du hast, Ina!
Kathrin, bei uns treiben die __ Farne auch schon ordentlich, schon seit 14 Tagen, wir hatten die letzten 8 tage so gut wie jede Nacht Frost,
ich packe abends meine Kübel, die bereits draußen stehen, ordentlich ein.
   

... und meine __ Dahlien habe ich im GWH vorgezogen, die buddel ich erst draußen ein, wenn es definitiv frostfrei bleibt.
Soll angeblich ab nächsten Mittwoch soweit sein.... wir werden sehen!


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2019)

... und übrigens sind in der letzten Frostnacht am Dienstag einige der neuen zarten Farnwedel erfroren  wo die gerade so hübsch und frisch grün aussahen....


----------



## DbSam (9. Mai 2019)

Ach, Du hast auch nur solche Waldorf-Farne. 
Das wird wieder, Ende Juni sieht man nichts mehr davon ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Skadi (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich war im April schon so voreilig und habe meine __ Dahlien sowohl ins Beet als auch in Kübeln eingepflanzt ... was soll ich sagen, ... der Austrieb hat Frost abbekommen, alles matschig .


----------



## ina1912 (10. Mai 2019)

moin zusammen! 

frische Fotos von heute morgen :

in voller Blüte jetzt die beiden g. phaeum SAMOBOR in braun und ROSEUM in zart rosé (mit dem pink blühenden g. macrorrhizum im Hintergrund) 
    

heute frisch aufgeblüht g. phaeum WALKÜRE in mauve-farben
  

nochmal voll geöffnete Blüten von g. himalayense GEAVETYE
  

und ebenfalls in voller Pracht die beiden g. sylvaticum LILAC ICE (oder heißt sie ICE BLUE? muss nochmal gucken gehen...) und BIRCH LILAC 
    

mit weiteren Bildern rechne ich im Laufe der nächsten Tage. 

schönes Wochenende euch allen! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (10. Mai 2019)

Nachtrag :

g. cinereum JOLLY JEWEL NIGHT kommt auch so langsam in die Gänge. ist sonst die erste Sorte im Frühling, aber da sie eine der wenigen ist, die sonnige Steingartentegionen bevorzugt, hat sie wohl wegen der überbordenden Walzenwolfsmilch zu wenig Sonne abbekommen und deshalb diesmal länger gebraucht 

  

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2019)

g. sanguineum, der wilde Blutstorchschnabel, hat seine erste Blüte geöffnet


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2019)

Heute aufgeblüht g. renardii, der Kaukasus-__ Storchschnabel :

  

hier nochmal g. phaeum ROSEUM :


----------



## ina1912 (16. Mai 2019)

Als nächstes blüht g. x oxonianum auf, der Oxfordstorchschnäbel. Welche Züchtung es ist, weiß ich leider nicht. er samt sich jedenfalls ziemlich stark aus. 

  

lg Ina


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2019)

Servus Ina

Habe da heute eine Blüte gefunden die nach einem __ Storchschnabel aussieht ... ?
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (16. Mai 2019)

ja, sieht so aus, Helmut. Ich vermute, dass es der stinkende Robert ist, g. robertianum, soweit ich weiß ein einjähriges Wildkraut. Den und andere wilde Geraniümer habe ich auch schon in meinem Garten gefunden. Ich versuche mal Bilder zu machen, wenn sie blühen. darunter sind welche mit runden Blättern (g. rotundifolium) und auch einer mit zartlila Blüten.

lg Ina


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2019)

Danke Ina, 
Dachte der Robert stinkt , habe gerochen, aber er riecht nach nix.

LG
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (16. Mai 2019)

hihi... vielleicht ist er es ja auch nicht. Warten wir mal auf die Botaniker, die werden es sicher genau wissen..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Mai 2019)

Digicat schrieb:


> Danke Ina,
> Dachte der Robert stinkt , habe gerochen, aber er riecht nach nix.
> 
> LG
> Helmut


 
Hi Helmut,

zerreibe mal ein Blatt davon ordentlich zwischen den Fingern/Händen, dann weiß man warum  er so heißt. Das Gematsche riecht dann zum

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (23. Mai 2019)

n'abend zusammen! 

jetzt war ich ein paar Tage nicht da, nun sind einige neue Sorten aufgeblüht 
hier noch mal der Kaukasus-__ Storchschnabel g. renardii als wildform und als Züchtung namens TERRE FRANCHE
  
    

der Blutstorchschnabel g. sanguineum als wildform und als Züchtung VAR. STRIATUM
  
    

hier der bummelletzte von den braunen Storchschnäbeln g. phaeum, und zwar die Sorte RAVEN 
  

nun zwei Sorten des grauen Storchschnabel g. cinereum, einmal JOLLY JEWEL NIGHT und BALLERINA
    
eigentlich ist der Farbunterschied größer, aber die Blüten des linken stehen schon ein paar Tage und sie sind etwas ausgeblichen,sind sonst kräftig magenta. 

dann haben wir noch den knotigen Bergwaldstorchschnabel g. nodosum mit seiner zarten silbrig-fliederfarbenen Blüte und den völlig Storchschnabel-untypischen Blättern 
  

zu guter Letzt noch der erste Oxfordstorchschnabel g. x oxonianum 
  

hier an diesem schattigen Berghang wohnen einige von ihnen 
      

das war aber noch längst nicht alles. Ich habe gesehen, dass einige weitere Sorten schon kurz vor dem Aufblühen sind.
natürlich wird alles fotografiert und hochgeladen! 

schönen Abend gewünscht! 
lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (24. Mai 2019)

Ina, schön sieht das aus bei Dir, gefällt mir gut. 
Ich hab nur 2 Sorten __ Storchschnabel, aber die verteilen sich durch den gesamten Garten . 
Leider sind sie noch nicht so weit wie bei Dir.


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2019)

moin moin! 

und weiter geht es... 

der braune __ Storchschnabel g. phaeum WALKÜRE steht immer noch in voller Blüte

  

ein Nachzügler bei den Balkan - oder großwurzeligen Storchschnäbeln g. macrorrhizum INGWERSENS VARIETY in rosa:
  

jetzt kommen so langsam die Cambridge - Storchschnäbel g. x. cantabrigiense, hier die Sorten 
ST. OLA in weiß, der wunderbare Teppiche im Schatten bildet  

HARZ in roséweiß mit rosa Staubgefäßen 

es fehlt noch die Sorte KARMINA, die sehr bald aufblüht. 


nunmehr am Aufblühen der Basken- oder Pyrenäenstorchschnabel g. endressi
  welcher m. W. n. ein Elternteil des Oxford - oder Gartenstorchschnabels g. x oxonianum ist:
  


hier noch einmal aus dem sonnigen Steingarten der graue Storchschnabel g. cinereum BALLERINA
  

und eine Züchtung der Orkney Inseln g. x cultorum ORKNEY CHERRY, ein extremer Dauerblüher, bildet riesige Polster im Steingarten bis zum Frost. fängt aber eben erst an :
 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2019)

im Laufe des Tages sind weitere aufgeblüht :

der weiße Blutstorchschnabel g. sanguineum ALBUM 
  

dann der Kashmir - __ Storchschnabel g. clarkei KASHMIR WHITE 
  

und der erste von den vielen Wiesen-Storchschnäbeln g. pratense, hier BROOKSIDE 
  

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (30. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

so sieht es aktuell mit Geraniumblüten aus :

der Kashmir - __ Storchschnabel g. clarkei KASHMIR WHITE
 

der knotige Bergwaldstorchschnabel g. nodosum mit seiner zarten silbrig-fliederfarbenen Blüte
    hält extreme Trockenheit und Wurzeldruck aus

__ Wiesen-Storchschnabel g. pratense BROOKSIDE
   

Pyrenäen - Storchschnabel g. endressi
  der dürfte auch ein Elternteil des etwas pinkeren Garten - Storchschnabel g. x oxonianum sein :

 
hier noch ein Garten - Storchschnabel namens HOLLYWOOD, dessen anderer Elternteil sicherlich der veränderliche Storchschnabel g. versicolor ist :
 

ein weiterer g. x oxonianum WINSTON CHURCHILL mit sternförmigen Blüten
   

hier der iberische Storchschnabel g. ibericum VITAL
   
und der ist höchstwahrscheinlich ein Vorfahre des Prachtstorchschnabel g. x magnificum :
   

hier kommen nochmal ein paar Cambridge - Storchschnäbel g. x cantabrigiense, die m. E. Züchtungen aus g. macrorrhizum sind. Einmal die Sorte ST. OLA
 

die Sorte HARZ
 
und KARMINA
 

hier zweimal der Blutstorchschnabel g. sanguineum, einmal ALBUM
 
und VARIATUM STRIATUM
 

der braune Storchschnabel g. phaeum RAVEN blüht immer noch
 

dann im Steingarten
der auf den Orkney Inseln gezüchtete g. x cultorum ORKNEY CHERRY
    das ist der echte dauerblüher, der seine Saison gerade erst beginnt. in ein paar Wochen wird er vom hochbeet herunter auf den Weg gewachsen sein

auch im Steingarten der graue Storchschnabel g. cinereum, einmal die Sorte JOLLY JEWEL NIGHT
 
und BALLERINA
 


das war es erstmal von heute.
wünsche noch einen schönen Herrentag!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2019)

Guten Morgen miteinander! 

jetzt ist die beste Zeit für die meisten Geraniümer. 

hier seht ihr nochmal einige in voller Blüte, von denen ich ich bisher nur die erste Blüte gezeigt habe. 
g. sanguineum als perfekter Rosenbegleiter
  

g. x oxonianum WINSTON CHURCHILL mit den bezaubernden kleinen Sternchenblüten 

g. ibericum VITAL ist ideal zwischen hohen Stauden wie Lupine und Katzenminzen und Rosen (die sieht man hier noch nicht blühen) 
  

g. clarkei KASHMIR WHITE hat wunderschöne große Blüten 
  

hier die Schattenbank voller Geraniümer. im Vordergrund fängt g. x oxonianum HOLLYWOOD an, den dunklen Bereich unter den Bäumen für Monate bis zum Winter zu verschönern 
    

und hier ist die erste Blüte des Oxfordstorchschnabels g. x oxonianum WARGRAVE PINK. Der einzige, der eine apricotfarbene Blüte hat (beim Geranium fehlen die Farben rot, Orange und gelb sowie deren Mischfarben)

  

sicher gibt es heute wieder neue Sorten, die aufblühen. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2019)

... und das ist übrigens der hier heimische __ Storchschnabel. Vom Aussehen her würde ich auf ein g. rotundifolium tippen, habe dafür aber zuwenig Ahnung von einheimischen Wildkräutern. Hier jedenfalls ist er einjährig.
  

die Blüten sind winzig, mein Handy kann sie kaum scharf stellen.


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2019)

nach einiger Recherche bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass es doch nicht g. rotundifolium (rundblättriger __ Storchschnabel) ist, der wäre mehrjährig. 
dieser hier könnte g. molle, der weiche Storchschnabel sein, denn der ist auf jeden Fall einjährig.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo Ina,
von einem Ausflug in die Königliche Gartenakademie am botanischen Garten in Berlin habe ich dieses Bild von einem Geraniumfeld geschossen. 
Das wär' doch was für Dich. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (3. Juni 2019)

das stimmt, Goldkäferchen, das hätte mir auch gefallen! war denn ein Schildchen dran? ich tippe ja auf g. x oxonianum oder einen seiner Vorfahren g. endressi...

gab es noch andere Sorten? Vielleicht sollte ich da auch mal wieder hinfahren. 


lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2019)

ina1912 schrieb:


> das stimmt, Goldkäferchen, das hätte mir auch gefallen! war denn ein Schildchen dran? ich tippe ja auf g. x oxonianum oder einen seiner Vorfahren g. endressi...
> 
> gab es noch andere Sorten? Vielleicht sollte ich da auch mal wieder hinfahren.
> 
> ...


leider war kein Schild dran,und es gibt sicher noch mehr Sorten, hab nicht weiter darauf geachtet.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

jetzt, wo Rosen und Stauden erblühen, möchte ich Euch gerne zeigen, wie ich sie mit den Storchschnäbeln kombiniert habe.

hier der gute alte Blutstorchschnabel g. sanguineum mit Rose LOUISE ODIER und __ katzenminze (Nepeta)
  

der apricotfarbene Oxford __ Storchschnabel g. x oxonianum WARGRAVE PINK gehört zur ebenfalls apricotfarbenen Rose AUGUSTA LUISE, die aber einen kleinen frostschaden in der Knospe hatte
   
als Komplementär habe ich den hübschen __ Wiesen-Storchschnabel g. pratense MRS KENDALL CLARK dazu gesetzt, lila mit weißer Äderung:
   

zuerst war g. pratense BROOKSIDE aufgeblüht , den hatte ich Euch schon gezeigt, hier noch einmal in Kombination mit seiner apricotfarbenen Kletterrose BONITA und einer zartlila Clematis :
     

auch ein Wiesen-Storchschnabel, aber mit sehr fein gefiedertem Laub ist g. collinum NIMBUS. Hier mit seiner peachy-pinken Kletterrose ALOHA und einer noch nicht aufgeblühten dunkellila Clematis
      


und hier zeige ich Euch nochmal den Unterschied zwischen g. x magnificum und g. ibericum VITAL, die garantiert miteinander eng verwandt sind. Beide lassen sich super mit Stauden und Rosen kombinieren, hier die Rose FOR YOUR EYES ONLY, einer apricotfarbenen Lupine, Katzenminze und Frauenmantel. ersterer ist aber deutlich höher.
   

weitere Geraniümer sitzen schon in den startlöchern, da warte ich schon ungeduldig, dass sich die Blüten öffnen.

lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2019)

toll, gefällt mir sehr gut! ich habe auf einen deiner Bilder eine blaue Keramikkatze entdeckt. Wo gibt's die, find ich schön!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2019)

Die blaue Katze habe ich mal von meinen Nachbarn geschenkt bekommen. Genau wie den kupferraben auf der Dachrinne, hatte der Dir nicht auch so gut gefallen?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2019)

Hi, Ina, ja, hat mir beides gefallen!
Du hast aber einen netten Nachbarn!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juni 2019)

ja, zu jedem Geburtstag bringen sie mir eine neue Deko mit.


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juni 2019)

Moin Ina,
schöne Storchschnäbel hast Du da!
Ich habe sie z.T. als 'Lückenfüller' eingesetzt, gerade mal in rosa und bleu


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2019)

als Lückenfüller sind sie unschlagbar Eva-Maria! Sehr apart, Deine beiden! 
eine der bekanntesten englischen Gärtnerinnen sagt immer : if in doubt, plant a geranium! 
ganz genau!
ich habe auch noch ein paar neue Bilder, aber bei mir ist Internet gerade extrem schlecht, da wir seit ner Stunde ein ziemlich heftiges Gewitter haben. Ich werde sie dann morgen hochladen.

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (15. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

kleines Update von der letzten Woche :

g. x oxonianum passt eigentlich zu fast Allem, hier einmal mit Kletterrose NEW DAWN, lila Clematis und rosa __ Lavendel sowie einmal mit __ Katzenminze und der Beetrose APRIKOLA
   

g. x oxonianum HOLLYWOOD
   

g. x oxonianum WINSTON CHURCHILL mit Beetrose GARDEN OF ROSES
 

g. collinum NIMBUS mit der Kletterrose ALOHA
     

g. pratense BROOKSIDE zu Füßen der Kletterrose BONITA in apricot
 

g. x. gracile CHANTILLY
   

jetzt fängt auch der sibirische __ Storchschnabel g. wlassovianum an zu blühen. er blüht sehr lange bis zum Spätsommer
   

hier g. sanguineum ALBUM mit Bodendeckerrose JAZZ
 
g. sanguineum var. striatum mit einer lavendelfarbenen Patio-Rose
 

und hier noch im Steingarten das kleine Blühwunder g. x cultorum ORKNEY CHERRY. das bildet im Laufe des Sommers ein großes Polster im Hochbeet mit Lavendel und Walzenwolfsmilch.
 

das wären sie erstmal für jetzt. es stehen immer noch einige aus, die eine spätere Blütezeit haben.

wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen! 

heute habe ich ein paar weitere Bilder von den jetzt aufgeblühten Sorten 

hier der Wiesen-__ Storchschnabel g. pratense SPLISH SPLASH mit den lustigen lila Spritzern
    

der niederliegende Storchschnabel g. procurrens ANN FOLKARD mit dem hübschen kontrastierenden hellgrünen Laub
    

hier mehrere der beliebten Gartensorten g. wallichianum (oder manchmal auch g. x cultorum genannten) :
ROZANNE 
  leider konnte ich bei dem Sonnenschein das Blau nicht einfangen.. es ist neben g. pratense BROOKSIDE eines der blauesten unter den Storchschnäbeln

LILAC ICE
  
SWEET HEIDY
  

die beiden letzteren sehen sich aber sehr ähnlich. 

und hier erstmals bei mir im Teich aufgeblüht der Sumpfstorchschnabel g. palustre. Der ist sogar bei uns heimisch
  die Blüten werden im Verblühen bläulich, was sehr hübsch in der Sumpfzone aussieht 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo miteinander!

zurück von den britischen Inseln habe ich natürlich auch ein paar Bilder von Geraniümern im Gepäck.
natürlich sind die meisten in Gärten aufgenommen, aber wildwachsend habe ich g. sanguineum und g. robertianum gefunden (Bild 2,5 und 6)

                 

ein paar schöne Gartenfotos werde ich noch anderswo einstellen.

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juli 2019)

den hier habe ich noch vergessen, weiß leider die Sorte nicht:


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Aug. 2019)

Hallo, Ina
kleiner Gruß aus dem Harz.
Die hast Du bestimmt auch. 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (18. Aug. 2019)

schwer zu sagen.. das wird ROZANNE sein. Die habe jedenfalls auch im Garten. blüht jetzt erst richtig auf und bleibt bis zum Herbst, da sie keine Saat ausbildet. 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen! 

bei der letzten mdr Gartensendung (die es komplett auch in der mdr Mediathek gibt) hatte ich diesen Beitrag entdeckt, der jetzt auch einzeln auf Youtube zu finden ist :





_View: https://youtu.be/1BfnXJA3r9I_


die Aufnahmen sind meine ich aus dem Erfurter ega-Park und verdeutlichen gut die allround-Eigenschaften der verschiedenen Geraniumsorten.
und hier noch die passende Webseite dazu :
https://www.mdr.de/mdr-garten/pflan...-geranium-pflanzen-pflegen-vermehren-100.html 

in meinem Garten sind die frühen Sorten meiner Geraniümer schon aufgeblüht, die späteren noch nicht. Ich arbeite gerade an einer kleinen Katalogisierung, die ich Euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten will, sobald sie fertig ist.

lg Ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Juni 2020)

moin zusammen,
unser erster __ Storchschnabel hat auch zu blühen begonnen...


----------



## Dothee (6. Juni 2020)

Wunderschön, die Sammlung an tollen Storchenschnäbeln hier... ich bin auch ein Fan dieser unkomplizierten, gut kombinierbaren und super hübschen Pflänzchen ♡


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
auch bei mir sind die Storchschnäbel am Blühen.


----------



## Dothee (7. Juni 2020)

Ein winziger Liebling


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo! 

das vom Moderator dürfte geranium renardii TERRE FRANCHE sein, das von Dothee ein geranium cinereum BALLERINA. 
ich habe mal alle bisherigen Fotos von dieser Saison beschriftet und hoffe, dass ich sie in richtige Reihenfolge bringen kann.

fangen wir mit den niedrigen Sorten an. Hier die ganz frühen Balkan- oder Felsenstorchschnabel und der Cambridge - __ Storchschnabel sind Alleskönner für trockene schattige Standorte, blühen aber nur einmal:
  
    
    
  
die letzten beiden weißen sehen sich sehr ähnlich, nur dass St. Ola rosa Staubfäden hat und im Verblühen rosa wird. 

ebenfalls überall auf schwierigen Standorten einsetzbar, auch mehrmals blühend, sind die Blutstorchschnäbel:

    
    
  

als __ Kaukasus-Storchschnabel bezeichnet man diese ebenfalls sehr trockenheitsverträgliche Sorten mit den hübschen wildlederartigen Blättern, die auch nur einmal blühen :

    
  
es gibt noch eine fliederfarbene Sorte namens PHILLIPP VAPELLE, die habe ich aber nicht. 

jetzt kommen die grauen Storchschnäbel und ihre Hybriden, die ganz pralle Sonne und in jedem Fall sehr gute Drainage brauchen, sehr lange Blütezeit und optimal auf Natursteinmauern und Steingärten:

    
  
  
    

den gleichen Standort bevorzugt der nahe Verwandte des Storchschnabels, der Reiherschnabel (erodium variable) :
  

zu den höheren Sorten komme ich im nächsten Beitrag 


lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juni 2020)

weiter geht's mit dem heimischen braunen __ Storchschnabel und seinen Züchtungen. Die blühen auch etwas zeitiger, nach Rückschnitt gibt es auch Nachblüte. Sehr zarte Wölkchen von Blüten am Gehölzrand, vertragen auch gewisse Trockenheit und schattigere Plätze :
      
      
  

hier der knotige Bergwaldstorchschnabel. Am Laub erkennt man ihn zunächst gar nicht als Storchschnabel. Hat ganz zarte __ flieder-silbrige Blüten und ist extrem wurzeldruckverträglich, sogar unter Nadelgehölzen:
    

nun der __ Waldstorchschnabel, mag auch halbschattig stehen und blüht nur einmal :
      

ähnlich der Himalaya - Storchschnabel :
  

und der Kaschmir - Storchschnabel :

  

der gepunktete Storchschnabel blüht auch recht früh, die Sorte ESPRESSO hat im Austrieb kaffeebraunes Laub, welches später grün wird :
 

dann gibt's noch den __ Wiesen-Storchschnabel und diverse Züchtungen. Diese mögen Sonne und frischen Boden und blühen im Mai und ggf nach Rückschnitt nochmal :

  
davon habe ich noch weitere Sorten, die noch nicht angefangen haben zu blühen. 
    diese Züchtung hat besonders zart gefiedertes Laub




jetzt kommen die Gartenstorchschnäbel wie der Oxfordstorchschnäbel, der Prachtstorchschnabel und seine wilden Vorfahren, der veränderliche und der iberische Storchschnabel. Diese verhalten sich wie normale Beetstauden, mögen Sonne und frischen Boden :
  
  
    

  
      
  magnificum ist etwas höher als sein Vorfahre ibericum. 

so, ich denke, das sind bis jetzt alle. etliche blühen später, dann bekommt ihr natürlich auch die Fotos. 

schönen Abend gewünscht! 

lg Ina


----------



## Dothee (8. Juni 2020)

Liebe Ina

Duuu bist ja gut...ja, es ist eine Ballerins, habe gleich kurz nachgeguckt in meinen gesammelten Schildchen. Nur eine kleine Frage dazu...ich hsbe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es zum Teil sehr lange geht, bis sich die Zwergstorchschnäbel wirklich als Polster ausbreiten...meistens bleiben sie bei mir 2-3 Jahre als Tuffs stehen und erst dann beginnen sie sich im Beet zu verbreiten. Gibt es einen Trick wie ich das Breitenwachstum etwas beschleunigen kann? Sie wirken alle gesund und munter...blühen fleissig aber bleiben halt laaaange klein...oder kann ich das bei den Zwergen vergessen und sie bleiben in Tuffs stehen?


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo Dothee!

da kannst Du ja froh sein, dass sie bei Dir wachsen und blühen... ich habe sehr wenige Standorte für sehr sonnig mit hoher Wasserdurchlässigkeit, denn das sind ihre unbedingten Ansprüche. Eigentlich sitzen sie sehr gerne in kargem Boden. Aber mit etwas nährstoffreicher Erde wuchern sie dann schon sichtbar, habe ich festgestellt. Kannst es ja mal mit ein wenig Dünger probieren.
außerdem bietet sich Teilung und Verteilung an, dann machen sie die Flächen schneller zu. 

lg Ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Juni 2020)

WOW  Ina...
damit kannst Du ja eine Gärtnerei eröffnen!!
Der Wahnsinn, wunderschön anzuschauen!


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2020)

Dankeschön! müssten so knapp 40 Sorten sein, die ich da über die Jahre angesammelt habe. so zwei bis drei sind mir vor zwei Jahren im langen Winter vertrocknet, aber die sind so speziell, dass sie kaum eine staudengärtnerei führt. auch online sind sie schon geraume Zeit nicht lieferbar.
hat vielleichtjjemand was ganz seltenes für mich übrig? Neuseeland-__ Storchschnabel oder den Pyrenäen - Storchschnabel?
 Ganz scharf bin ich ja noch auf den Reiherschnabel erodium cheilanthifolium mit dem hübschen Stiefmütterchengesicht und auf den gelben Reiherschnabel erodium chrysanthemum. 

Ich hoffe ja immer, dass sich hier neue Storchschnabel - Kreuzungen ergeben. Einen Sämling von dem dunkellaubigen g. pratense HOCUS POCUS habe ich schon entdeckt, Blätter deutlich heller, auberginenfarbiger Schimmer trotzdem klar erkennbar, aber dieses Jahr wird es noch keine Blüten geben. Foto mache ich noch, wenn die Eltern Pflanze blüht. 
Und geranium phaeum SAMOBOR sät sich normalerweise sortenecht mit rotbrauner Blüte und Blattzeichnung aus, nur diesmal sieht Blatt und die Blüte eher nach geranium phaeum WALKÜRE aus, obwohl der sehr weit weg steht, der braune SAMOBOR steht direkt daneben :
 
könnte aber auch ein Mischling sein.


lg Ina


----------



## siegbert (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ina, 

wie lange dauert denn die Blütezeit?

Grüße


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo Siegbert, welche Blütezeit meinst Du denn? Der __ Storchschnabel im Allgemeinen? Ich würde sagen, im Schnitt drei bis vier Wochen, da die an einer Pflanze nicht gleichzeitig, sondern meist gestaffelt aufblühen. Die einzelne Blüte hält nur wenige Tage. Wie oben schon beschrieben, gibt es einmal blühende und mehrmals blühende Sorten.  geranium sanguineum, der Blutstorchschnabel, blüht oft von alleine nochmal nach, allerdings nicht so stark wie beim ersten Mal. 
Wenn man zurück schneidet, bevor Samen ausgebildet werden, regt man die Nachblüte an, das gilt für die meisten Sorten. Es gibt auch sterile Züchtungen, die keine Samen ausbilden und deshalb alle Energie in die wiederholte Blütenbildung stecken. bekanntester Vertreter ist Geranium wallichianum ROZANNE, Dauerblüher bis zum Herbst.

lg Ina


----------



## siegbert (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ina, 

danke für deine Antwort, die "geranium wallichianum rozanne" muss ich mir dann wohl nochmal näher anschauen.


----------



## Dothee (11. Juni 2020)

Liebe Ina Storchschnabelexpertin 
Ich glaube, auch dieser hübsche Wintling welcher bei uns wild im Garten auftaucht gehört zu den Storchenschnäbeln, oder?


----------



## jolantha (11. Juni 2020)

Bei mir legt der lilafarbene hohe Storch gerade los


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo, beides sehr hübsch! Das blaue müsste ein Prachtstorchschnabel g. x magnificum oder sein Vorfahre der iberische __ Storchschnabel g. ibericum sein. 
das kleine rote von Dothee kann ich nicht genau erkennen... die Blätter sehen sehr nach dem einheimischen Blutstorchschnabel g. sanguineum aus, aber dafür bräuchte ich noch ein Bild von der geöffneten Blüte. der wäre mehrjährig. kommt er denn jedes Jahr an der selben Stelle oder wandert er durch den Garten? Ansonsten sind hier noch heimisch die mehrjährigen Waldstorchschnäbel g. sylvaticum, __ brauner Storchschnabel g. phaeum, __ Wiesen-Storchschnabel g. pratense und der Sumpf - Storchschnabel g. palustre. von denen passt keiner so richtig. 
bei den einjährigen gibt es den Stinkenden Storchschnabel g. robertianum, auch Ruprechtskraut genannt. Aber der sieht auch anders aus als der auf Deinem Foto. Und der weiche Storchschnabel g. molle, der Kleine Storchschnabel g. pussilum, der rundblättrige Storchschnabel g. rotundifolium sind glaube ich noch einjährig, passen aber auch von der Blattform nicht. 
aber sieh mal hier, der schlitzblättrige Storchschnabel g. dissectum könnte es doch sein? 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlitzblättriger_Storchschnabel

ansonsten hier noch eine nette Abhandlung zum Storchschnabel :
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storchschnäbel
https://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/pflanzen/storchschnabel
lg Ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Juni 2020)

Liebe Ina,

darf ich Dir auch mal eine Frage stellen? Ich habe einen __ Storchschnabel im Garten, der ziemlich hoch wird (ich schätze mal so 80 bis 90 cm), Farbe ist ein typisches „Storchschnabel-Rotviolett“, und diese Sorte ist standorttreu, breitet sich nicht aus. Eigentlich sehr schön! Aber immer, wenn der Storchschnabel die volle Höhe erreicht hat, dann reichen in bisschen Wind oder Regen, um die Pflanze auseinander zu drücken. Sie legt sich dann auf andere Pflanzen und in der Mitte klafft ein unschönes Loch. Was machst Du in solchen Fällen? Bindest Du die ganze Pflanze zusammen oder schneidest Du sie runter? Ich habe das noch nicht probiert – treibt Storchschnabel noch mal durch, wenn man ihn kürzt, so wie Frauenmantel?

Liebe Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Kathrin! 

ja die ganz hohen Prachtstorchschnäbel klaffen schonmal nach dem Regen oder Wind auseinander. Ich würde die mit Staudenhaltern schon anfangen zu stützen, bevor es nötig wird, ähnlich wie bei __ Pfingstrosen. dann wachsen sie schön oben drüber und sehen nicht so eingequetscht aus. 
Die können nach der Blüte stark zurück geschnitten werden und treiben dann auch wieder aus. Meist kommt dann auch noch mal eine Nachblüte. Aber zuverlässig kann ich das nicht für alle Sorten beantworten.

lg Ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Juni 2020)

Danke!


----------



## ina1912 (3. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen! 

hier geht es weiter mit den inzwischen aufgeblühten weiteren __ Storchschnabel - Sorten. 

zunächst einmal weitere Bilder von den Oxfordstorchschnäbeln geranium x oxonianum (erste Blüten hatte ich im Beitrag vom 7.juni schon gezeigt):

Hollywood ist ein Dauerblüher bis zum Herbst 
  

WARGRAVE PINK ist der einzige, der einen leichten Hauch von Apricotfarben hat und daher sehr gut zur AUGUSTA LUISE Rose passt 
  

hier die Sternchenblüten von WINSTON CHURCHILL 
  

ebenfalls im Beitrag vom Anfang Juni habe ich schon die ersten Sorten des __ Wiesen-Storchschnabel g. pratense gezeigt, von dem aber noch nicht alle aufgeblüht waren. Hier noch die Nachzügler :

g. pratense SPLISH SPLASH mit den lustigen lila Klecksen drauf 

    

g. pratense MRS KENDALL CLARK ist hell lila und hat als einziger weiße Adern 

    

sowie der fast schwarzlaubige g. pratense HOCUS POCUS (Laub versteckt sich hier hinter dem Frauenmantel) mit der schön kontrastierenden fliederfarbenen Blüte
  

die drei vorgenannten g. pratense stehen recht dicht beieinander im Beet, so dass es eine Kreuzung gibt, welche noch nicht blüht. Sie ist nicht ganz so dunkellaubig wie HOCUS POCUS, hat aber deutlich erkennbar den auberginenfarbenen Schimmer auf dem Laub. 


und hier noch verschiedene Sorten 

wie der __ Sumpf-Storchschnabel. der wohnt bei mir IM TEICH an einer Stelle in der Sumpfzone, die immer etwas über dem Wasserspiegel ist. Dieser ist sogar auch einheimisch,habe ich schon an Entwässerungsgräben stehen sehen. 
  

der sibirische Storchschnabel mit einer - hier leider nicht so gut erkennbaren - interessanten dunklen Laubzeichnung. er beginnt recht spät zu blühen, hält aber lange durch 
  

und last but not least der berühmte geranium wallichianum ROZANNE (der bei mir keinen optimalen Standort hat) aber als DER Dauerblüher mit den blauesten Blüten gilt (das Blau fängt das handy natürlich niemals realistisch ein, so lila sieht der nämlich nicht aus). typisch ist jedenfalls das dunkelgrüne Laub mit zarter heller zickzack Zeichnung 
  

so, das wäre der aktuellste Stand bei den Geraniümern. Es fehlen aber immer noch welche. Die bekommt Ihr dann natürlich auch zu sehen, wenn sie blühen. 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (3. Juli 2020)

habe eben nochmal Fotos zum Vergleich gemacht. Hier g. pratense HOCUS POCUS 

  

und hier der noch nicht blühende Abkömmling

  

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (21. Mai 2021)

Ein herzliches Hallo an die Geranium - Fans!

die Geraniümer haben einen vergleichsweise guten Start in die neue Saison hingelegt. Einige stehen hier im Havelland schon im Blüte.

als Erstes kommt immer der Braune __ Storchschnabel Geranium phaeum. Der ist in Deutschland heimisch und ich habe diese verschiedenen Züchtungen in meinem Garten :

g. phaeum RAVEN mit tintenfarbener fast schwarzer Blüte
          

g. phaeum SAMOBOR, schokobraune bis auberginenfarbene Blüte mit der deutlichen braunen Blattzeichnung
      

g. phaeum ROSEUM in hellrosé

  

g. phaeum WALKÜRE mauvefarben, Bild fehlt noch

und hier sieht man einige selbst ausgesäte Kreuzungen der o. a. Züchtungen von auberginenfarben, fliederfarben über erikarosa bis weiß. Sie haben entweder eine sehr schwache oder gar keine Zeichnung auf dem Laub.
             (auf dem letzten Bild links der Sämling, rechts hinten original SAMOBOR mit der deutlichen Blattzeichnung) 

dann habe ich noch den __ Kaukasus-Storchschnabel G. renardii, die weiße Wildform (die blaue Züchtung blüht auch bald auf)
  

der kräftig pink blühende Balkan-Storchschnabel g. macrorrhizum
   

eine der __ Waldstorchschnabel-Sorten g. sylvaticum ICE BLUE
  

und dieses ist ein Sämling, offenbar auch g. sylvaticum, aber in weiß, den habe ich nicht gepflanzt
  

hier ein Gepunkteter Storchschnabel g. maculatum ESPRESSO, der kurz nach dem Austrieb immer schönes kaffeebraunes Laub hat
  

und hier zu guter Letzt aus den mediterranen Regionen der Graue Storchschnabel g. cinereum JOLLY JEWEL NIGHT
  

das war es erstmal für heute, aber es sind etliche weitere Sorten am Start. Die Bilder zeige ich Euch natürlich dann auch!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (28. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

hier noch schnell nachgeliefert

g. phaeum WALKÜRE, der letztens noch nicht ganz aufgeblüht war

  

hier sieht man g. phaeum RAVEN nochmal sehr schön zusammen mit einem orangefarbenen Geum (__ Nelkenwurz)
  

g. sylvaticum ICE BLUE ist vollständig aufgeblüht
  

g. maculatum ESPRESSO auch noch mal mit etwas mehr Blüten
  

und hier ein herum vagabundierender Sämling, vermutlich vom Himalaya - __ Storchschnabel g. himalayense GRAVETYE
  

weitere sind bereits auf dem Weg, sicher sind schon dieses Wochenende neue Blüten zu sehen.

lg Ina


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ina,
ich bin schon seit längerem beeindruckt von Deinen Storchschnäbeln ! Ich hab's mittlerweile geschafft, den bei Werner gekauften Wiesenstorchschnabel (eine pratense-Sorte) bei mir im Garten verschwinden zu lassen ... . Dennoch haben wir nach wie vor viele Storchschnäbel bei uns im Garten, die sind ganz gut im eher schattigen Bereich, als auch unter Rosen (z. B. neben __ Akelei). Mein "liebster" ist der hier (müsste wohl eine "Rozanne" sein). Die Blätter sind regelrecht samtig, und auch im Schatten noch recht hellgrün, und die Blüten schön groß, und etwas länger blühend.


----------



## ina1912 (31. Mai 2021)

hallöchen!

sehr schönes Blau! Ich denke aber nicht, dass es g. wallichianum ROZANNE ist. Die wildlederartigen Blätter  und die Form der Blüte sprechen sehr für g. renardii, den Kaukasus-__ Storchschnabel. da gibt es zwei blaue Züchtungen, einmal TERRE FRANCHE und PHILIPPE VAPELLE. eine von denen könnte es sein.

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (31. Mai 2021)

ein paar weitere Blüten konnte ich am Wochenende aufnehmen:

so sieht der Balkanstorchschnabel g. macrorrhizum in voller Blüte aus. blüht nur einmal zeitig, ist aber __ immergrün mit Herbstfärbung und der Nummer 1 __ Bodendecker an schwierigen Standorten
 

der heimische Blutstorchschnabel g. sanguineum fängt jetzt an mit den ersten vereinzelten Blüten. auf ihn trifft das Selbe zu wie beim Balkanstorchschnabel, aber es kommt gelegentlich noch eine etwas schwächere Nachblüte im Hochsommer
es gibt noch eine weiße Form, die ist noch nicht aufgeblüht
 

davon gibt es auch Züchtungen, hier g. sanguineum VARIATUM STRIATUM mit leicht knittriger Blüte, die an Apfelblüten erinnert. wird deshalb auch manchmal als g. sanguineum __ APFELBLÜTE bezeichnet
   

der asketischste von allen Storchschnäbeln ist der Knotige Bergwaldstorchschnabel g. nodosum. heimisch u. a. in der Schweiz glaube ich. hält sehr hohen Wurzeldruck, Trockenheit und sauren Boden aus und hat ganz feine silbrig-fliederfarbene Trichterblüten. wächst bei mir unter Nadelgehölzen zuverlässig
 

hier der Kaschmir-__ Storchschnabel g. clarkei KASHMIR WHITE mit recht großer und beeindruckender Blüte
  wenn ich nicht irre, ist er ein Elternteil der g. collinum - hybriden mit den so zart gefiederten Blättern

und jetzt beginnen in den Beeten so langsam die großen Stauden mit der Blüte, hier zuerst der Oxford - Storchschnabel g. oxonianum, Sorte weiß ich leider nicht. Hat tolle pinkfarbene Trichterblüten, geerbt von g. endressii und g. versicolor meine ich. wenig Ansprüche an den Standort und den Boden. blüht sehr üppig, kann danach zurück geschnitten werden und blüht im Spätsommer erneut. sät sich aber ordentlich aus, wo es ihm gefällt,wächst bei mir an jeder Ecke
   
das waren die aktuellen für das Wochenende. Weitere folgen bald.

wünsche allen eine schöne Woche!
lg Ina


----------

